# Seeking advice...Please help



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

To start off I have been training and dieting consistently now for two  years. I have always had a goal to one day compete in a figure  competition. I have started a strict diet that is around 900-1200  calories (protein 130-150, carbs 25-100, fats 20-30) back in Oct 31,  2011. When I first started I weighed 146.4lbs and am down to 131.0lbs. I  will be posting my diet and workout regimen every day so you can take a  look and tell me what you think. My plan is to do a local figure or bikini in 8 weeks and am seeking some more diet advice and *Honest *critiquing. Thanks below  are some recent pics of me taken tonight.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is what my meals looked for today. 

Thurs 1-26-12 (low carb day)

Meal 1: 6 egg whites, 1oz turkey sausage and veggies

Meal 2: 3oz chicken and 1oz almonds

Meal 3: 4oz chicken large salad

Meal 4: 4 oz chicken 1C leafy greens and veggies

Meal 5: 5 oz chicken 6 asparagus spears and mushrooms

Macros: 829 cals.. 26.5 fat.. 27.2 carbs.. 124.8 protein

Here is what my training looked liked today:

AM: Shoulders

Alternating shoulder press (12-15 rep 3X 15lbs DB)

smith machine shoulder press behind neck (12-15rep 3x 20lbs total)

alternating lateral and front raises (16 rep total 3x 10lbs DB)

machine press (12-15rep 3x 20lbs total)

rear delts (12-15rep 3x 55lbs)

1 mile run

PM: 50 min cardio


----------



## .V. (Jan 26, 2012)

8 weeks?  yeah, it can be done. A little soft right now, but you can get there pretty quickly.


Your weight is 131?  measure your neck at the base, your hips at the widest point, and your waist at the narrowest point.  Post this up and I'll make you a sample diet that WILL get you to your leanest if you follow it.  It's boring, it's higher in fat than you probably want, and it has less protein than many will recommend...but it's perfect for stripping off about 1% body fat per week and leaving the muscle behind.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a suggestion for a workout that really might wkout real well to change things up and stimulate some new muscle fiber. This routine is not your normal split but give it a try for a few weeks then closer to competiton switch back to a regular split routine  First off all keep all reps in the 15-30 reps range this will stimulate those fibers that that are called the slow twitch fibers these fibers will help get you a leaner more defined muscle.  Day #1 do full upper body hitting all the major muscle groups with all the basic exercises.  Day #2 will be lower body.  Hitting all the major muscle groups in lower body with all the basic exercises.  Day #3 is Cardio long in duration.  Day #4 repeat cycle.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 26, 2012)

day 1 chest=incline press 3 sets of rep range in the 15,25,30.
pec dec flyes 15,25,30
shoulder press 15,25,30
side laterals 15,25,30
lat pull downs 15,25,30
cable rows 15,25,30
standing bicep curls using e-z curl bar 15,25,30
tricep pushdowns 15,25,30
abs 3 sets of upper, middle and obliques

day 2 Lower body= squats shoulder width stance feet closer together to tighten glutes not far apart 15,25,30
leg exts 15,25,30
abductor machine (outer thighs) 15,25,30
adductor machine(inner thigh) 15,25,30
lying leg curl for hammys 15,25,30
calves/abs

Day 3 cardio with longer duration/abs and rest muscle eat healthy and repeat the cycle.

you could start out @ 2 sets and work up to 3. Have fun with it but stay focused and visualize the muscle your working. This hi rep routine is popular in many places.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 26, 2012)

There are so many variations to train and hard to explain here and easier to show and discuss in person but i have known a lot of fitness oriented girls that have done these basic exercises cosistently with great gains of nice lean tone muscle.  The whole idea is to knock each session out in less than 1.5 hrs.  Keeping little rest in between sets (3 mins max)and really isolating and pumping each muscle full of blood to stimulate the slow twitch fibers. Of course cardio is very important so if you have the time do it before your wkout to warm up and get metabolism going.  Depending on you will decide the length of each cardio session.  On workout days cardio does not have to be longer in duration b/c your about to hit your whole body and with doing higher reps your killinfg two birds with one stone by getting an anabolic and aerobic wkout, but on non wkout days go for it, longer duration and lower intensity and really perspire in every session.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 26, 2012)

Gosh you have lost 15lbs already that is wonderful. Are u able to tan would u be interested? Front looks amazing very nice shaped legs but need to get abs muscles more defined From back i'd suggest tighten glutes and work on shoulders and rhomboids. The side pose looks real good too. I guarantee from the work out above you will get phenominal results. Try that for a few weeks then switch up to another routine where you can do a split for example....
mon=chest/arms
tues=legs
wed=back and shoulders
thurs=cardio with ab and calves everyother day
the main things is to burn off more calories then your taking in and train those muscles until you feel that pleasant burn when doing the 30 reps it will be easy at first until you get to like 20 then you say "ok i have 10 more"
i love it that you have set personal goals and passionate about what you r doing. I am here to help when i can. iam sub'd for this thread and gonna ride it out with you over the next 8weeks. Dont give up train hard. As for diet as you requested i am sure others will chime in on this and as you know is very important. I will post on that in a bit but for know eat clean nutrient density foods.  Foods to fuel your wkout and for your muscles to recover and grow and @ least a half gallon of h20 daily. Eat only small amount of complex carbs and moderate amount of protien and absolutely no sugar or salt period.  But so far so good gymgirl130 you have a real nice shape and kudos to you for putting yourself out there.. Also on days that you do cardio try and do it on an empty stomach first thing in morning and over the next 8wks perspire and get rid of all the subcutaneous water.
.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

.V. said:


> 8 weeks?  yeah, it can be done. A little soft right now, but you can get there pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> Your weight is 131?  measure your neck at the base, your hips at the widest point, and your waist at the narrowest point.  Post this up and I'll make you a sample diet that WILL get you to your leanest if you follow it.  It's boring, it's higher in fat than you probably want, and it has less protein than many will recommend...but it's perfect for stripping off about 1% body fat per week and leaving the muscle behind.



yes my weight is 131 and I am 5'7" 
neck-12.5in
hips-31.5 
waist-26.5
I am willing to try anything. I'm scared for my show and need to make some big changes.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 26, 2012)

fit4life thank you so much for the workouts and advice that really helps. Monday I will start with the workout you suggested so I can put it in excel and keep track of my weights etc. I will post the weights/set/reps daily. I have been incorporating crossfit with my weight training trying to switch things up. Also I have been doing 60min of cardio every day. I started out lifting really heavy 6-8 reps then just progressing reps every 3 weeks or so. Yes, I am going to tan. I was going to start tanning in Feb. and then do the 3-day pro-tan before the show and dream tan before I step on stage. Thanks again!


----------



## fit4life (Jan 26, 2012)

no prob. I realized that i wrote a lot in attempts to explain and it is so much easier to show and train someone in person. Please try the reps @ 15,25,30 and keep up the cardio. This is great your going to get really dialed in. Yes set up a short term goal for now mark it off on the calender as day 1 and incorporate it see how you like it i guarantee you'll get good results. Dont get be afraid. Just train harder and smarter and eat a bland diet and sweat. along with at least half gallon of h2o. You'll be fine


----------



## fit4life (Jan 26, 2012)

For this set up a mini goal it will help you stay motivated and keeps it fun and fresh.  Don't worry either its a waste of energy lol. Remain focused and on track and nows the time to step up your game.  Give that wkout a try for a switch, then you can taylor your wkout a little after a few weeks.  Remember muscle fiber recruitment,eat,rest.


----------



## GMO (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is a good site for dialing in your calories and macros:

Fitday.com


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah fitday is great I have been on there for about 2 years now. I doesn't look like it but I really do train/work hard. I'm at the gym everyday twice a day, I'm supper strict with my meals, I drink 1.5-2 gallons of water and still I can't get the look that I want. I thought a 20 week diet would be enough time for my first show but we will see how the next 8 weeks go.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 27, 2012)

Myfitnesspal > fitday


----------



## fit4life (Jan 27, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Yeah fitday is great I have been on there for about 2 years now. I doesn't look like it but I really do train/work hard. I'm at the gym everyday twice a day, I'm supper strict with my meals, I drink 1.5-2 gallons of water and still I can't get the look that I want. I thought a 20 week diet would be enough time for my first show but we will see how the next 8 weeks go.


I can confidently say you can tell you workout.  8 weeks and counting.  Its go time.


----------



## fit4life (Jan 27, 2012)

fit4life said:


> I can confidently say you can tell you workout. 8 weeks and counting. Its go time.


Without any real details remember supply yourself with 1 gram of proten per body lb, 1.5 grams if you can to preserve muscle and add only a few carbs and make a big dent in any sugar and sodium if you havent already done so. Also add a hi potency multi vitamin that is time released to add to the nutients you may not be getting in your diet.  You can switch your workout a bit to shock new muscle and really try to perspire more, even start tanning it helps.  I know you are aware of this i guess its just a reminder.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 27, 2012)

Friday 1-27-2012

*Diet:*

Meal 1: 1/2 banana
Meal 2: 4 egg whites, 1/2 C brown rice, 1 oz turkey sausage, 3oz chicken, veggies
Meal 3: 4 egg whites, 1/2 apple 
Meal 4: 4oz chicken, 1 C spinach and veggies, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 5: 4oz chicken, 1 C spinach and veggies
Meal 6: 5oz salmon, 1C spinach, 6 asparagus spears  
Macros: 1,112cals  27.5fat  93.8carbs  127.5pro

*Work out: Legs/Abs*

Circuit- 5 rounds
BB squat- 95lbs/15rep 
Lunge Jumps- 20 rep
Straight leg dead lifts- 65lbs/15rep 
Reverse Crunch on bench- 30/25/20/20/15 reps

Circuit
Leg press- 130lbs/15rep, 115lbs/20rep, 100lbs/30rep
Leg curls- 50lbs/15rep, 40lbs/20rep, 30lbs/20rep
Leg ext.- 60lbs/15rep, 50lbs/20rep, 40lbs/30rep

Abduction- 130lbs/15rep slow 10rep fast, 3X
Adduction- 130lbs/15rep slow 10rep fast, 3X
Calves- 10lbs DB, toes pointed in/out/straight 15rep slow/10rep fast 2X
Decline Crunches- 25reps/10lbs 4X

AM: Cardio 30min
PM: Cardio 30min

*Supplements I take every day*

Women's multi
CLA 3X a day
Fish oil (only if my fats are low)
Vitamin C, E
Glucosamine
Calcium + D3
BCAA and glutamine (post work out)
ZMA (at night)


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 27, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Without any real details remember supply yourself with 1 gram of proten per body lb, 1.5 grams if you can to preserve muscle and add only a few carbs and make a big dent in any sugar and sodium if you havent already done so. Also add a hi potency multi vitamin that is time released to add to the nutients you may not be getting in your diet.  You can switch your workout a bit to shock new muscle and really try to perspire more, even start tanning it helps.  I know you are aware of this i guess its just a reminder.



I have been doing 1g of protein per body lb, maybe I will raise it to see what that does. My carbs is what gets me I don't know if I should just do 1/2C complex carbs in the morn after my workout and veggies the rest of the day with one piece of fruit or 1/2C of complex carbs in the morn and 1/2C in the afternoon with fruit. I just now eliminated sodium and started tanning so thanks for the reminder! I do how ever drink coffee throughout the day with stevia and no calorie sweetener should I eliminate any artificial sweeteners in my diet?


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 27, 2012)

You really need more food. For your height & weight. I'm 5'7" and I've cut down to 7% on a carb cycling diet w/ 1750 cals. At 900-1200 you're seriously undereating. Also you still have 8 weeks to go and you have zero room to change your diet any further because you're already at < 1000 cals. How do your training sessions go w/ that. IMO for the energy demands you're looking for, you're not supplying enough and its going to cost you muscle you don't really have.

Toss the fruit - wasted calories & mostly sugar for your purposes. Your carb sources should be fibrous (grean leafies) and clean starchy - yams, potatos, oats, brown rice. I much prefer your 1112 cal diet to <900. Seriusly that's the intake for a competitor who is about 5' and 105 lb. I'd rather see a carb cycle, on the days when you are currently going to < 900. instead of going so low, keep the cals consistent, at least 1200, and replace the carb calories w/ fat calories - e.g. 1-2 tbls extra virgin olive oil, peanut butter, almonds, etc.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advice! I know that my calories are really low I was higher when I started but I didn't see any weight loss. Some weeks I would gain a pound instead of loose. I also read that figure competitors are around 1600-1800cals and more but they have a lot more muscle than me and they can go that high, since I don't have that much muscle and a lot more body fat I should have my cals lower. I don't know I read a lot of different things, now I am just confused. But I will do what you suggest, I am going to carb cycle and stay around 1200cals, and raise fats when my carbs are low. But I have no energy at all so yeah some training days are rough and I just want to sleep. I drink coffee like crazy to give me extra energy.



sassy69 said:


> You really need more food. For your height & weight. I'm 5'7" and I've cut down to 7% on a carb cycling diet w/ 1750 cals. At 900-1200 you're seriously undereating. Also you still have 8 weeks to go and you have zero room to change your diet any further because you're already at < 1000 cals. How do your training sessions go w/ that. IMO for the energy demands you're looking for, you're not supplying enough and its going to cost you muscle you don't really have.
> 
> Toss the fruit - wasted calories & mostly sugar for your purposes. Your carb sources should be fibrous (grean leafies) and clean starchy - yams, potatos, oats, brown rice. I much prefer your 1112 cal diet to <900. Seriusly that's the intake for a competitor who is about 5' and 105 lb. I'd rather see a carb cycle, on the days when you are currently going to < 900. instead of going so low, keep the cals consistent, at least 1200, and replace the carb calories w/ fat calories - e.g. 1-2 tbls extra virgin olive oil, peanut butter, almonds, etc.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 28, 2012)

I also have another question for everyone. I was told not to have fats with complex cards, like putting peanut butter in your oatmeal. I thought you were suppose to have all three pro, carb, fat with every meal?


----------



## katielead130 (Jan 28, 2012)

.V. said:


> 8 weeks?  yeah, it can be done. A little soft right now, but you can get there pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> Your weight is 131?  measure your neck at the base, your hips at the widest point, and your waist at the narrowest point.  Post this up and I'll make you a sample diet that WILL get you to your leanest if you follow it.  It's boring, it's higher in fat than you probably want, and it has less protein than many will recommend...but it's perfect for stripping off about 1% body fat per week and leaving the muscle behind.



can you send that to me!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 28, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Thank you for the advice! I know that my calories are really low I was higher when I started but I didn't see any weight loss. Some weeks I would gain a pound instead of loose. I also read that figure competitors are around 1600-1800cals and more but they have a lot more muscle than me and they can go that high, since I don't have that much muscle and a lot more body fat I should have my cals lower. I don't know I read a lot of different things, now I am just confused. But I will do what you suggest, I am going to carb cycle and stay around 1200cals, and raise fats when my carbs are low. But I have no energy at all so yeah some training days are rough and I just want to sleep. I drink coffee like crazy to give me extra energy.



The art of competition prep is to gradually make changes over a long period of time. Please understand that you're 5'7" and 130. If you're looking to keep losing you're going to end up skinnyfat. You really don't look like you need to "lose weight". What you need to do is a body recomposition where you're exchanging some fat for lean muscle mass. I understand its different from much of the world's mindset about "losing weight" but you really need to pay attention to what makes up that weight and also that "weight" is not the only indicator of progress. It consists of your bones, fat, lean muscle mass and water. For women, water can fluctuation from 3-8 lb in any given day.

 During one of my contest preps when I started from off season, over a 5 week period I dropped 8% bodyfat and 2 lbs. If you're that focused on weight, frankly I'd toss your scale out the window & just go by how your clothes fit & how you look.

I would suggest that you're not going to see much more weight loss but rather a recomposition where the scale may go up and down a little but you will look better & better. Also remembr that muscle weighs more than fat. Again, don't use the scale as your diet driver. If you're at 8 weeks out now w/ no energy , i can almost guarantee you won't make it to the show because you're going to pass out from exhaustion and undernourishment. Up those cals.



Gymgirl130 said:


> I also have another question for everyone. I was told not to have fats with complex cards, like putting peanut butter in your oatmeal. I thought you were suppose to have all three pro, carb, fat with every meal?



Many different ways to approach diets, but I prefer to seperate them into pro/fat and pro/carb. Easier to gauge how quickly you'll burn up the energy (carb / glycogen). Also at night make your last meal a pro / fat. Fat slows down digestion.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 28, 2012)

Sassy gave you some advice that is point on! 
OTOH, I think you look great! You still need some recomp for a competition like sassy said, but you can do it. Don't give up! Strive harder and harder every day until it gets here!


----------



## fit4life (Jan 28, 2012)

Really nice to see Sassy and Katie helping you out. I took a look @ there pics and they definitely know what they are talking about. They are so knowlegable of this sport. Really great info Sassy69.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 28, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> The art of competition prep is to gradually make changes over a long period of time. Please understand that you're 5'7" and 130. If you're looking to keep losing you're going to end up skinnyfat. You really don't look like you need to "lose weight". What you need to do is a body recomposition where you're exchanging some fat for lean muscle mass. I understand its different from much of the world's mindset about "losing weight" but you really need to pay attention to what makes up that weight and also that "weight" is not the only indicator of progress. It consists of your bones, fat, lean muscle mass and water. For women, water can fluctuation from 3-8 lb in any given day.
> 
> During one of my contest preps when I started from off season, over a 5 week period I dropped 8% bodyfat and 2 lbs. If you're that focused on weight, frankly I'd toss your scale out the window & just go by how your clothes fit & how you look.
> 
> ...



Ok great! I have been doing pro/carb & pro/fat but not a fat at night I will add that in. I think I am a little less confused and I am really focused and ready! I think I was just getting scared so I dropped my calories even more. I knew that I was under eating I just thought my body would change quicker, but I will up the cals and see where this takes me. Thanks for the advice this is what I needed!! Hopefully my next contest prep will go a lot smoother.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 28, 2012)

1-28-2012

*Diet:*

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 3oz chicken, veggies, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2- 1T pb, celery, 4oz chicken
Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1C spinach, veggies, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4- 3oz chicken, 1oz turkey sausage, 4 egg whites, veggies
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, 1C spinach, veggies, 2oz avocado
Macros- 1204cals, 35.3g fat, 77.7g carb, 148.6g pro
*
Work out:*

Ran 3 miles


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 28, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Ok great! I have been doing pro/carb & pro/fat but not a fat at night I will add that in. I think I am a little less confused and I am really focused and ready! I think I was just getting scared so I dropped my calories even more. I knew that I was under eating I just thought my body would change quicker, but I will up the cals and see where this takes me. Thanks for the advice this is what I needed!! Hopefully my next contest prep will go a lot smoother.




You have to eat to lose. This isn't necessarily intuitively obvious the way the current media sells "weightloss", but the whole thing is that your body is designed to run efficiently. It WANTS to. So the secret is to find the optimal amount of food to run it. And frankly you'll find when you hit that point of optimal burning, you will be blown away by just how efficient the body can be. I have a few friends who are able to eat an amazing amount of food and drop bodyfat because they have developed that much efficiency in their bodies. And also the more muscle you gain, the more efficient the fat burning. Starving yourself is about the same as being a slave driver - Here's your 1 cup of water and piece of stale bread for the day - and now I"m going to work you into the ground until you pass out.  And if you don't produce, you only get 1/2 a piece of stale bread. End result? Starved down and exhausted slave. Not really what you were going for.

The other thing is that your body will respond at its own pace. You can't make drastic changes and expect maintainable results from it. The body is always trying to find homeostasis. The more you force it in one direction, the more it will eventually rebound in the other. For best results, small, incremental changes that your body can adapt to a little at a time, with constant attention to response and tweaking as need is what works. It is quite an artform IMO. You can't rely on the scale because if 1-2 lb weight changes freak you out on a day to day basis, that's all water and you won't be able to make good decisions on how to tweak your body for the ongoing changes based on short-term water shifts.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 28, 2012)

I also wanted to comment on your shape - I think you''ve got a great base to start with. Also pay attention to your overall silhouette. The ideal is top-to-bottom symmetry. Where you don't have a certain proportion naturally, you can create the illusion. I'd continue focusing on tightening up your lower half - lunges, squats, lunges, squats, sprints. Sprinting is great!  

For your upper half, you have a nice shape in your shoulders from the rear, but its not as pronounced in the front. I'd spend time working on building delts as well. These are not heavy lifts, so be careful about going too heavy on things involving your rotator cuff. Rather I like things like OH squats, OH presses, side raises, front raises (both DB & cable are options), reverse flyes, etc.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sassy69 that is a lot of great information. Thanks for the critiquing  this is what I needed!! I figured since I wasn't hungry and I wasn't  losing weight I was eating the proper amount. I also am eating every 3  hrs and feel full and I didn't want to over eat. I have been extremely  low on energy and I am glad to here that I get to increase my calories. I  love to eat! I think I was just listening to everyone else around me  that doesn't have a clue about dieting, I get comments like "your eating  again" or "that's a lot of chicken." 

For my work outs I was doing heavy weight low reps but I am going to  start doing high reps for a change up. I do variations of cardio and I  try to sprint/HIIT train but dreaded it because of my energy levels. Now  since I will have more energy I can do sprinting/HIIT training more  efficiently.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea, go by your energy levels and not your hunger levels.  You're demanding a lot of your body right now and it only gets worse the last 8 weeks. The secret is finding the right pace so you can keep going but still make progress.

I've done 800 calorie diets before and they suck mooseballs. (This was a unique situation, I don't recommend this for anyone.) I wasn't particularly hungry and I actually made it thru heavy lifting & cardio sessions. But I lost a lot of muscle. I did another prep a year later where I ate nearly double the calories and actually came out looking much better w/ much less of the physical stress.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 29, 2012)

1/29/2012

*Diet* 

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 3oz chicken, 1 oz turkey sausage, veggies, 1/2 tsp olive oil 
Meal 2- 4 egg whites, 1/2 C oatmeal 
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, veggies, 5oz sweet potato 
Meal 4- 4oz turkey slices, 1T pb w/celery sticks 
Meal 5- 5oz chicken, 2oz avocado, 1C spinach w/veggies 
Macros- 1,317cals, 45.1 fat, 84.5 carb, 144.8pro 

*Work out *
Cardio- 45min 
10 min warm up, 30min sprints (1min sprint/1min walk), 5min cool down


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 30, 2012)

1/30/2012

*Diet*

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 3oz turkey slices, veggies, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 2T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach w/veggies, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 1C spinach w/veggies, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 5- 4oz tilapia, 1/2 T olive oil, 4 asparagus spears 
Totals-  1339cals, 41.6fat, 95.9carb, 147.7pro

No condiments, no salt/seasonings, I only have some lemon juice on salads
coffee throughout the day with some splenda or zero cal sweetener

*Supplements*- same

*Work out *

AM- Upper Body/Abs

Incline DB press- 25lbs X 15rep, 20lbs X 20rep, 20lbs X 30rep
Pec dec flys- 70lbs X 15rep, 60lbs X 20 rep, 45lbs X 30rep
Smith machine shoulder press (weight doesn't include bar) 30lbs X 15, 20lbs X 20rep, 10lbs X 30rep
Side lateral raise- 10lbs X 15rep, 7.5lbs X 20rep, 5lbs X 30rep
Lat Pull down- 70lbs X 15lbs, 55lbs X 20rep, 40lbs X 30rep
Cable rows- 65lbs X 15rep, 55lbs X 20rep, 40lbs X 30rep
standing bicep e-zbar curl- 40lbs X 15, 30lbs X 20, 20lbs X 30rep
Tricep push down- 35lbs X 15rep, 30lbs X 20rep, 25lbs X 30rep

Abs
Hanging leg raises- 15,20,30 reps
Decline crunches- 10lbs 15,20,30 reps
side oblique crunches- 15, 20, 30 each side

PM- Cardio 45min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Jan 31, 2012)

1/31/2012

*Diet*- tried doing a mod carb day while keeping my fats high. Is this too high for fats?

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz chicken, veggies, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 2 T pb w/celery sitcks
Meal 3- 4oz turkey burger, 2oz avocado, 1C spinach
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 3oz sweet potato
Meal 5- 1 can of tuna
Meal 6- 4oz chicken, 12 almonds, 1C spinach
Totals- 1,438cals 52.4 fat, 71.1 carb, 175.7 pro

*Work out:* AM
Lower body (3 sets on all 15,20,30 reps)

BB squat feet close- 135, 115, 95
Straight Leg DL- 115, 95, 75
Leg Ext- 60, 50, 40
Lying Leg Curl- 55, 40 (feet far apart for 10 reps and close for 10  reps), 40 (feet far apart for 15 reps &  close for 15 reps)
Hip Ext- 75, 62.5, 50
Abduction- 170, 150, 130
Adduction- 170, 150, 130
Seated Calf raises- 70lbs ( only 2 sets but toes pointed out, in and straight 15 slow rep and 10 fast rep)

PM: Cardio
Stair-master (the one you have to step up on) 45min


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 31, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> 1/31/2012
> 
> *Diet*- tried doing a mod carb day while keeping my fats high. Is this too high for fats?
> 
> ...



I like to keep my total cals consistent but vary the carbs & fats ratios to keep it constant. So on a higher carb day, lower fats. On a lower carb day, higher fats. So basically replacing the lowered carb calories w/ the same amount of increased fat calories. I find it easiest to do the variation by meal - meaning, my typical carb serving in a given meal, is about 35-50 grams (e.g. 1/2 c oats, 1/2 cup rice, etc.) If I'm varying carbs down, I'll drop one meal's worth of carbs & replace w/ the same cals of fats - e.g. 1-2 tbls of PB or EVOO, 1 oz almonds, etc.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 1, 2012)

2/1/2012

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oatmeal  

Meal 2- 4 oz chicken, 1oz almonds     
                                                                                                                                 Meal 3- 4oz turkey slices, 1C spinach, veggies, 2oz avocado           

Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 1/2 bell pepper    

Meal 5- 4oz tilapia, 4 asparagus spears 

Meal 6- 4oz chicken, 2 T pb w/celery sticks

Totals-1350cals 49.8fat, 54.8carbs, 171.9pro





*Work out*- Cardio/Abs

*AM*-Cardio- 10 min warm up, 20 min sprints (1 min sprint @  10-11mph/1 min walk @ 4mph), 10 min @ 5% incline 4mph, 5 min cool  down..45 total min   

*PM*- Cardio 30 min elliptical
Abs
Leg raises on decline bench- 15/20/25reps
Cable crunch- 70lbsX15rep, 80X20,80X25
Torso machine- 50lbsX15rep, 50X20, 50X25 (each side)

I was way tired today I think it was the low carb. I don't know if I can  handle another low carb day I barley got through my 2nd cardio session.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 1, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I like to keep my total cals consistent but vary the carbs & fats ratios to keep it constant. So on a higher carb day, lower fats. On a lower carb day, higher fats. So basically replacing the lowered carb calories w/ the same amount of increased fat calories. I find it easiest to do the variation by meal - meaning, my typical carb serving in a given meal, is about 35-50 grams (e.g. 1/2 c oats, 1/2 cup rice, etc.) If I'm varying carbs down, I'll drop one meal's worth of carbs & replace w/ the same cals of fats - e.g. 1-2 tbls of PB or EVOO, 1 oz almonds, etc.



Ok I will try that. I never thought of keeping my cals consistent.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 1, 2012)

Great job gymgirl you got your cardio in and your ABS! Everyday is progress your now 52 days out, iam gonna be here to help keep u fired up lol


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 2, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Great job gymgirl you got your cardio in and your ABS! Everyday is progress your now 52 days out, iam gonna be here to help keep u fired up lol



I know I am getting excited!! thanks for the support


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 2, 2012)

2/2/2012
*
Diet*

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 4oz turkey slices, veggies, 1/2C oatmeal

Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 1oz almonds

Meal 3- 6oz chicken, 6oz sweet potato, veggies

Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 1/4C brown rice

Meal 5- 4oz tilapia, 4 asparagus spears, 1/2 T evoo

Meal 6- 1 can tuna (dry)

Totals-1498cals    42.6g fat, 95.3g carbs, 184.1g pro

*Work out*- Upper body/cardio

AM: Cardio HIIT on bike 45 min

PM: Upper body
reps on all 15,20,25

Flat bench-85lbs, 85lbs, 75lbs
DB flys on bench- 17.5, 17.5, 17.5
DB row- 30, 30, 30
Back ext. holding 25lb plate
DB shoulder press- 25, 22.5, 20
Front raises holding 25lb plate
Revers pec dec- 55, 55, 55
Incline DB curls- 15, 15, 15
Overhead tricep ext- 30, 30, 25

I was feeling good today after my work out so I decided to take a pic! A few tweaks here and there really helped. Thanks so much to everyone that is helping me especially sassy69, fit4life, islandgirl and v.


----------



## triplstep (Feb 2, 2012)

shoulders and arms look awesome sister.....


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 2, 2012)

triplstep said:


> shoulders and arms look awesome sister.....



Thank you so much!


----------



## grootfac (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## sassy69 (Feb 2, 2012)

triplstep said:


> shoulders and arms look awesome sister.....





Wishing you many more days like today! That "high" is what keeps me coming back!


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 3, 2012)

Yup!  There IT is!!!  Keep striving GG!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm planning to hit the gym for cardio for the first time in a while, and I"m actually looking forward to just getting in the gym. I'm not as jazzed about just doing cardio, but the fact that I will be there & w/ my iPod full of bad ass heavy metal is really something to look forward to. What would make it a no brainer is if I knew there'd be at least a couple of my old school gymrat buddies in there tonite. Not sure given its a Friday. THAT is probably the biggest thing I miss in the gym.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 3, 2012)

Great updated pic GG, rear double bicep looks good and pumped you can see your anterior delts flexed up too. Next pose keep elbows a little higher and turn you pinkie fingers in(helps peak biceps) and show off what you got. Know what your body is telling you but i find if you PUSH yourself hard as you can for the amount of time your @ gym you'll find your muscles will become harder and more defined then you ever have seen. Your diet looks professionally laid out, i see you upped your cals and protein how do you feel?  Well done


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 3, 2012)

*2/3/2012*

*Diet*

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz tilapia, veggies, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato, spinach
Meal 4- 6oz chicken, spinach, 1oz almonds
Meal 5- 1 can tuna dry
Meal 6- casein shake, 1T pb
totals- 1,470cals 41.6g fat, 77.7g carbs, 198.6g pro

*Work out*

Lower body/Abs
All Reps (15, 20, 25)

BB squat wide stance- 90lbs, 90lbs, 90lbs
Lunges on smith (weight doesn't include bar)- 70, 70, 70
Leg Press- 130, 130, 130
Leg Ext- 50, 50, 50
Seated leg curl- 60, 65, 65
Calves on smith machine (weight doesn't include bar)- 70lbsX3, toes  pointed out 15reps slow 10reps fast, toes pointed straight 15reps slow  10reps fast
Machine Crunches- 3 sets of 15/20/25reps
side oblique- 3 sets of 15/20/25reps

Cardio- 30min on elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 3, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I'm planning to hit the gym for cardio for the first time in a while, and I"m actually looking forward to just getting in the gym. I'm not as jazzed about just doing cardio, but the fact that I will be there & w/ my iPod full of bad ass heavy metal is really something to look forward to. What would make it a no brainer is if I knew there'd be at least a couple of my old school gymrat buddies in there tonite. Not sure given its a Friday. THAT is probably the biggest thing I miss in the gym.



There's nothing like doing a good cardio session, sweating, listening to your ipod and tuning everything out. The tough part is getting there but when your done you're glad you did it.


----------



## unclem (Feb 3, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Friday 1-27-2012
> 
> *Diet:*
> 
> ...


 
 add milk thistle its great for liver. u get it at walmart called spring valley 7$ a bottle 100count.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 3, 2012)

fit4life said:


> Great updated pic GG, rear double bicep looks good and pumped you can see your anterior delts flexed up too. Next pose keep elbows a little higher and turn you pinkie fingers in(helps peak biceps) and show off what you got. Know what your body is telling you but i find if you PUSH yourself hard as you can for the amount of time your @ gym you'll find your muscles will become harder and more defined then you ever have seen. Your diet looks professionally laid out, i see you upped your cals and protein how do you feel?  Well done



Thanks for the advice on posing! I feel good a little tired but when my carbs are under 50g I can hardly function. I might just do one or two days where I go that low and the rest moderate days and one high day passed 100g. Other than that I feel good and I can tell I'm losing more body fat.

quick question, I was told not to do any protein shakes while pre-contest dieting. I was doing shake right after my workout then having a solid meal 1 hr after. What about casein shakes at night? should I do both, one or no shakes and keep with solid foods?


----------



## fit4life (Feb 3, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Thanks for the advice on posing! I feel good a little tired but when my carbs are under 50g I can hardly function. I might just do one or two days where I go that low and the rest moderate days and one high day passed 100g. Other than that I feel good and I can tell I'm losing more body fat.
> 
> quick question, I was told not to do any protein shakes while pre-contest dieting. I was doing shake right after my workout then having a solid meal 1 hr after. What about casein shakes at night? should I do both, one or no shakes and keep with solid foods?


 There is no problem with you doing a protein shake post workout and a solid meal one hr after.  There is a 45 minute time frame that your body will absorb the most nutrients post workout. Make the shake with water for quicker absorbtion.  During precontest dieting this is how many people supplement there protein requirements.  Casien at night is a great idea because it will cause a slow trickle of amino acids and protein thru the night to help your body recover, repair and keep your muscle from a catabolic state.  Choose a protein with zero carbs.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 4, 2012)

unclem said:


> add milk thistle its great for liver. u get it at walmart called spring valley 7$ a bottle 100count.



Just added that in to the daily supplements today. Thanks!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 4, 2012)

2/4/2012

*Diet *

Meal 1- egg whites, veggies, 4oz turkey slices, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 12 almonds
Meal 3- 6oz chicken, 2oz avocado, large salad w/veggies
Meal 4- 5oz chicken, 5oz sweet potato
Meal 6- 8oz fish, veggies
Meal 7- 1 scoop casein, 1/2 T pb
Totals-1,588cals 42.1g fat, 82.2g carbs, 217.1g pro

*Work out*- 50 min cardio


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Thanks for the advice on posing! I feel good a little tired but when my carbs are under 50g I can hardly function. I might just do one or two days where I go that low and the rest moderate days and one high day passed 100g. Other than that I feel good and I can tell I'm losing more body fat.
> 
> quick question, I was told not to do any protein shakes while pre-contest dieting. I was doing shake right after my workout then having a solid meal 1 hr after. What about casein shakes at night? should I do both, one or no shakes and keep with solid foods?



So you're doing a carb rotation. The first time you hit a low carb day, you will feel wiped. Over time you'll adjust to the low carb days. There are many different ways to approach a carb cycle. If you choose to stick to a strict schedule of rotating high / med / low (which I usually do) There are some pros & cons:
- I find it easier to do my meal prep and I 'm less likely to get confused about what I'm scheduled to eat and bring the wrong stuff to work. 
- I like the predictability - this is useful if I have a particularly important or busy day at work and I can mentally plan to accommodate a low carb day - not only do I get lethargic, I get moody (and many people do - it is very common) - I've had to learn to manage my moods & behavior on low / no carb days exactly for this reason. 
- If low carb day happens to land on heavy leg day.. prepare for massive suckage in the gym. But if I know its the way it is, I go in knowing this and mentally prepare to set my expectations appropriately. 

Depending on my training schedule, if it works on a 4 day cycle, I might change my carb cycle so the high carb day always lands on leg day. That's the ideal for me, but not always the case.

Another option is to match your diet to your training / fueling needs. I.e. leg day = high carbs, arm day = low carbs. The end result is a less structured diet schedule but it should avoid the situations like low carbs on leg day. 

Another dimension of diet cycling is total cals. For example, if its a low carb day, and you just drop your carbs and don't change anything else, it also ends up being a low cal day. For me, I tend to gain fat & muscle easily, so I'm better off keeping my cals at an optimal point and not going up and down. Also when I carb cycle, I go to zero carb days that I might do 2 days in a row. If I'm also at low cals, it can really become a problem of just being miserably hungry and impact the quality of my training & sleep. I also don't like going to high calorie days because I tend to have a more sensitive stomach when I"m dieting. A heavy refeed will probably just give me a bad enough stomach ache that I'll feel like I'm going to throw up on any heavy exertion in the gym or doing cardio. 

So to that end, I prefer to keep my total cals constant at any ideal cal level (for me it tends to be 1750 cals) and then vary my carbs & fats ratios within that. So for you, I feel like your 1200 cals was too low and was probably contributing to your feeling of lethargy along w/ the low carbs. Instead I'd suggest upping your total cals a couple hundred cals by including at least 1 meal w/ 1-2 tbls olive oil, 2 oz almonds or PB.

With regard to using protein shakes, of all the stuff in contest prep, its the least of the things I'd worry about. I cut them out closer to show time because you really need the full value of the calories you're consuming at that point. They tend to digest very quickly, and real food will stay with you longer. Also depending on the brand of protein mix, there may be other stuff in there when your body is so stripped down in terms of digestion, you want to keep down to the basic nutrients - i.e. natural things your body is designed to metabolize and not say, filler in a protein mix or a protein bar.  

For you - based on the meal plan you've posted, you're really getting 4 meals. It looks like the 1/2 banana is just something to get into your stomach before (or after?) AM cardio, and possibly if you're wanting to have something in your stomach when you take your supplements (e.g. some thermos are hard to handle on an empty stomach). I don't think 1 meal of protein mix would hurt. For example a casein shake w/ some PB or EVOO mixed in as your last meal before going to sleep. The protein / fat meal will digest slowly and leave you with less time overnight with an empty stomach.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 6, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> So you're doing a carb rotation. The first time you hit a low carb day, you will feel wiped. Over time you'll adjust to the low carb days. There are many different ways to approach a carb cycle. If you choose to stick to a strict schedule of rotating high / med / low (which I usually do) There are some pros & cons:
> - I find it easier to do my meal prep and I 'm less likely to get confused about what I'm scheduled to eat and bring the wrong stuff to work.
> - I like the predictability - this is useful if I have a particularly important or busy day at work and I can mentally plan to accommodate a low carb day - not only do I get lethargic, I get moody (and many people do - it is very common) - I've had to learn to manage my moods & behavior on low / no carb days exactly for this reason.
> - If low carb day happens to land on heavy leg day.. prepare for massive suckage in the gym. But if I know its the way it is, I go in knowing this and mentally prepare to set my expectations appropriately.
> ...



Thank you so much for all that info it gives me some great ideas!! I think I am getting the hang of it, I am keeping my calories at 1,500 and do a carb cycle of low mod and high days. and when my fats are low, carbs are high vise versa. also I am going to start eating the same meals every day because it will save me some time and since I am so close to show time I can't have any mess ups. But it's good to know that I am not the only one that feels lethargic on low carb days. I thought I was doing something wrong.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 6, 2012)

2/5/2012

*Diet*

Meal 1- 4oz chicken, 4 egg whites, veggies, 5 oz sweetpotato
Meal 2- turkey burger, veggies
Meal 3- chicken salad, 1tsp evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1oz almonds
Meal 5- chicken salad, 1tsp evoo
Meal 6- casein, 1T pb
Totals-  1,414cals  

53.5g fat

52.1g carbs

183.6g protein


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 6, 2012)

2/6/2012

*Diet*

Post Workout- 1 scoop whey 
Meal 1- 3oz chicken, veggies, 4 egg whites, 1/2 C oatmeal
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 3oz sweet potato
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4- 1 can tuna
Meal 5- 4 oz fish, 4 asparagus spears
Meal 6- 1 scoop casein, 1T pb
totals- 1,464cals 32.0g fat, 92.9g carb, 202.3g pro



*Work out:* Upper body/Abs (reps are all 15,20,25)

AM:Cardio 20 min on elliptical

Incline DB press- 30, 30, 25
pec dec flys- 70, 60, 60
Smith shoulder press (weight doesn't include bar)- 50, 40, 40
Side laterals (each arm)- 10lbs 3X
Lat Pull downs- 70lbs 3X
Cable row- 65lbs 3X
Standing bicep e-z bar curl- 40, 30, 30
Tricep push downs- 35lbs 3x

Abs: Hanging leg raises (15,20,30reps)
     Decline crunch holding 10lbs weight (15,20,30reps)
     Side oblique on floor (15,20,30reps)

PM: Cardio 45min


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 6, 2012)

Great advice being given and I respect the fact that you are following it and doing a great job in and out of the gym. Keep going!!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Great advice being given and I respect the fact that you are following it and doing a great job in and out of the gym. Keep going!!!



Thanks! I'm working hard


----------



## strongrunbox (Feb 7, 2012)

Great back and lats gymgirl!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Feb 7, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Thanks! I'm working hard



That's the key!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 7, 2012)

2/7/2012

*Diet- (high carbs)*

post workout- 1 scoop whey
Meal 1- 4egg whites, 3oz chicken, 1/2C oatmeal
Meal 2- 1can tuna, veggies, 3/4 brown rice
Meal 3- 4oz chicken, 1/2 brown rice
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 5oz sweet potato
Meal 5- 4oz fish, 4egg whites, veggies
totals-1,469cals 23.5g fat 130.2g carbs 187.1g pro

*Work out- Lower body*

Am:cardio 20 min on elliptical

all reps 15, 20, 25
BB squat feet close on smith (weight doesn't include bar)- 90lbs 3X
Straight leg DL- 85lbs 3X
Leg ext- 55lbs 3X
Lying leg curls- 50lbs 3X
Ab & Adduction- 150lbs 3X
seated calves- 70lbs toes pointed in (15 fast 10 slow), toes pointed straight (15 fast, 10 slow) 3X

PM: cardio intervals on bike 45min

Even though it was a high carb day I still felt really tired and exhausted. Tomorrow is a low carb we will see how that goes.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ Hello Gymgirl. 51 days to go! Everything looks good above and you r almost getting a gram and a half of protein in, thats great. I saw that even on your high carb day you felt real tired and exhausted. Thats concerning. It could be a number of factors.
1. make sure you are getting your shake and carbs withen 1/2 hour to 45 minutes post workout.
2. are you staying adequately hydrated?
3. how long have your workouts been and how much rest between sets?
4. are you getting 8 hours of sleep?
5. are you overstraining yourself during your workouts?
6. i know you mentioned u liked the higher reps for a change and were having great workouts but be careful of overtraining which might be why you feel tired and exhausted it wouldnt hurt to take a day off so it would look like this Day 1=upper body, Day 2=lower body, Day 3= longer duration of cardio am and pm if u have time and abs, Day 4= day off then Day 5 repeat cycle. 
i hope you dont mind me chiming in but i want to see you moving forward and making steady progress. If its the workout and reps another way to apprach this would be to do
Day 1=Chest/biceps/triceps/abs
Day 2=Legs/calves/abs
Day 3=back shoulders/abs
Day 4=cardio/abs/calves then rest
Day 5 repeat cycle. If you were trying to bulk a little with muscle then take this day off eat, rest, grow then repeat cycle but you want to be bikini ready so no need for the extra day.
10 to 12 sets for bigger muscle groups and 4 to 8 on smaller muscle groups. Keeping rep range from 15 down to 6 you could also include a burn out superset for last set on last exercise for each muscle group trained. Allowing 2 to 3 minutes between sets.
I am not the diet guru but i can help giving some suggestions and options on training techniques. Lets See how you feel over the next week and i hope today goes better.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 8, 2012)

fit4life said:


> ^^ Hello Gymgirl. 51 days to go! Everything looks good above and you r almost getting a gram and a half of protein in, thats great. I saw that even on your high carb day you felt real tired and exhausted. Thats concerning. It could be a number of factors.
> 1. make sure you are getting your shake and carbs withen 1/2 hour to 45 minutes post workout.
> 2. are you staying adequately hydrated?
> 3. how long have your workouts been and how much rest between sets?
> ...



Thanks fit for all the helpful advice and of course I don't mind you chiming in, I need it. I think that is a good idea on training, I am going to go hard for 3days then 1 day rest then repeat. Instead, I have not been taking much time for my body to recover and now I have a cold. I woke up this morning with a sore throat and didn't want to go to the gym, but the more  I thought about it, the more guilty I felt. After 5 min of debating I just got mad and went to the gym lol. Thanks again for all the advice and tips!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 8, 2012)

*2/8/2012

Diet*- (low carb day)

post work out- 1 scoop whey
meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz turkey burger, 1/3C oats
meal 2- 1 can tuna, 15 almonds
meal 3- 4egg whites, 4oz fish, veggies
meal 4- 4oz turkey breast slices, 15 almonds
meal 5- 6 oz chicken, 1C spinach
meal 6- 1T pb
Totals-1,543cals 57.6g fat 44.1g carb 207.6g pro


*Work out- cardio/abs*

Cardio- 45min on elliptical
Incline leg raises 15, 20, 25 reps
cable crunches- 70lbs 25 rep 3X
torso twist- 50lbs 25reps 2X each side


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 8, 2012)

*Bod Pod Results*

Last year this time I thought I was in good shape, I was working out every day, dieting with a couple cheat meals and this year my diet has changed completely. I have been supper strict/clean eating with no cheats and the results show! (The first pic was last year and the second pic was today)


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 9, 2012)

*2/9/2012*

*Diet*

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oatmeal
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 12 almonds
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 2oz avocado, 12 almonds
Meal 4- 4 egg whites, 2T pb w/ celery sticks
Meal 5- 8oz fish, veggies
Meal 6- 4oz turkey burger, 4 egg whites 
Totals- 1,464cals, 54.2g fat, 50.0g carbs, 193.7g pro

Took a rest day today. Plan to go hard for 3 days then rest 1, then  repeat. Just recently came down with a cold and trying to get better. 

Other than that my diet has been good. I have been keeping calories  consistent at 1,500 and carb cycling, <50g for low days, 90g mod  days, and 130g high days. Is 130g of carbs too high?


----------



## fit4life (Feb 9, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Thanks fit for all the helpful advice and of course I don't mind you chiming in, I need it. I think that is a good idea on training, I am going to go hard for 3days then 1 day rest then repeat. Instead, I have not been taking much time for my body to recover and now I have a cold. I woke up this morning with a sore throat and didn't want to go to the gym, but the more I thought about it, the more guilty I felt. After 5 min of debating I just got mad and went to the gym lol. Thanks again for all the advice and tips!


You are welcome Gymgirl 130. I see your going to go hard for 3 days, rest, repeat. Please let your body recover and try and take in vitamin c in tablet form so you do not get the sugar from orange juice and oranges. You can get the vitamin c tabs really inexpensive at GNC 1000 500mg tabs for 4.99. And @1500mgs of vitamin c you will see beneficial results. There are a lot of so called remedies for cold and sore throats out there but taking in vitamin c just cant be beat. lol! You got mad and just went to gym, good for you! Sometimes you can have some of your best wkouts when you aren't really feeling it and you just DO IT. Hey ur welcome and i am really glad that i can help! Its super that you were open minded about doing higher reps and pushing it as hard as you can. Its phenominal pumps and muscles are forced to grow. It nice that you were open for advice and are utilizing it!



Gymgirl130 said:


> Last year this time I thought I was in good shape, I was working out every day, dieting with a couple cheat meals and this year my diet has changed completely. I have been supper strict/clean eating with no cheats and the results show! (The first pic was last year and the second pic was today)


i see the results but no pics? I would really like to see the recomp pics, so if you can pics please. 



Gymgirl130 said:


> *2/9/2012*
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> ...


not real sure about if 130 grams of carbs is too high, depends on intensity of training and duration to burn up all the glycogen but since your about 49 days away from your show still early yet and do not think that its too much right now or come should come into play. (Maybe sassy or island girl can offer advice on that) just yet but it will allow you for better workouts and pumps Use mirror as gauge to determine if your holding too much water from carbs and keep striving for the more shredded look for bikini, bulk a little more for figure in future.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 9, 2012)

I think to make it matter, you need 40-50 g of carb difference. You can also add in another day so you're like 50 / 50/ 90 /130 / repeat. Lots of variation on the basic sequence you can make based on how you are progressing. I tend to increase the number of low days in a row as I get closer to my show day.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 10, 2012)

fit4life said:


> You are welcome Gymgirl 130. I see your going to go hard for 3 days, rest, repeat. Please let your body recover and try and take in vitamin c in tablet form so you do not get the sugar from orange juice and oranges. You can get the vitamin c tabs really inexpensive at GNC 1000 500mg tabs for 4.99. And @1500mgs of vitamin c you will see beneficial results. There are a lot of so called remedies for cold and sore throats out there but taking in vitamin c just cant be beat. lol! You got mad and just went to gym, good for you! Sometimes you can have some of your best wkouts when you aren't really feeling it and you just DO IT. Hey ur welcome and i am really glad that i can help! Its super that you were open minded about doing higher reps and pushing it as hard as you can. Its phenominal pumps and muscles are forced to grow. It nice that you were open for advice and are utilizing it!
> 
> i see the results but no pics? I would really like to see the recomp pics, so if you can pics please.
> 
> ...



Yes, I felt better once I took a rest day and took in more vit C. I have been feeling these wkouts they're great! I do go pretty hard and I usually have HIIT type training with my cardio so I think 130g of carb cycling  right now is fine. Since it is my first show I didn't want to go too high. I think I am going to switch and do bikini instead of figure because of my bf levels. I will be posting pic soon!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 10, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I think to make it matter, you need 40-50 g of carb difference. You can also add in another day so you're like 50 / 50/ 90 /130 / repeat. Lots of variation on the basic sequence you can make based on how you are progressing. I tend to increase the number of low days in a row as I get closer to my show day.



ok perfect! I added in a rest day so I'll do low carbs on those days as well as my cardio days (which are days in a row).


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 10, 2012)

*2/10/2012

 Diet* 

post workout- 1 scoop whey
Meal 1- 4 egg whites, veggies, 4 oz turkey breast, 1/3C oatmeal
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 5oz sweet potato, spinach
Meal 3- 4oz fish, 4 egg whites, veggies, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, 1T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 5- 4oz chicken, veggies
Meal 6- 1 can tuna
totals-1,521 cals, 35.0g fat, 94.7g carb, 202.0g pro

*Work out
Upper body/Abs*

All reps (15, 20, 25)

flat bench- 85, 85, 80
DB flys on bench- 17.5lbs 3X
DB rows- 30lbs 3X
Back ext- holding 25lb plate 3X
DB shoulder press- 25, 25, 22.5
front raises- 25lb plate 3X
reverse pec dec- 55lbs 3X
DB incline curls- 15lbs 3X
overhead tri ext- 30, 25, 25 

Cardio: 45 min elliptical/treadmill

Still trying to get over this cold. Felt a lot better today that I took yesterday off.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 10, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Still trying to get over this cold. Felt a lot better today that I took yesterday off.



Glad to hear! I finally think I kicked a nasty, very bronchially cough I picked up the minute I walked back into the office on Jan 2 after making it all the way thru the holidays, including 2 cross-country flights, w/o getting sick. Technically it has taken 40 days and 2 rounds of anti-biotics to get rid of it. SUCK ASS!

Hope you feel 100% by tomorrow!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 11, 2012)

*2/11/2012

Diet-High carb day*

*totals-*
1,579 cals, 27.6g fat, 125.9g carb, 204.7g pro

*Wkout- Lower body/cardio*

20 min cardio (did not do much cardio, will make it up on my rest day)

*Smith machine deep squat (wt doesn't include bar)*
70/15 
70/20 
70/25

*Lunges one foot on bench holding 10lb DB*
15/20/25 reps

*Leg Press*
130/15 
130/20
130/25

*Leg ext*
50/15
50/20
50/25

*Leg curls*
65/15
65/20
65/25
*
calf raises on smith (wt doesn't include bar)*
70/15 slow 10 fast reps 3X


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 11, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Glad to hear! I finally think I kicked a nasty, very bronchially cough I picked up the minute I walked back into the office on Jan 2 after making it all the way thru the holidays, including 2 cross-country flights, w/o getting sick. Technically it has taken 40 days and 2 rounds of anti-biotics to get rid of it. SUCK ASS!
> 
> Hope you feel 100% by tomorrow!



Being sick is no fun. Sorry to here that you were sick, that must have been rough. Glad you are feeling better tho!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 11, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Being sick is no fun. Sorry to here that you were sick, that must have been rough. Glad you are feeling better tho!



This time of year sucks --- seems like the seasonal flus are getting worse & different every year. I got the flu shot back in October, anticipating the holiday flu season - first time in 20 yrs too - and yes, it did nothing. Next time I'll be going straight to my doc for the good drugs!

One good thing is that you get some time off from the gym, and getting back in the gym is usually the strongest day of lifting - it feels awesome!


----------



## triplstep (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm proud of ya' gymgirl...... 

You are getting it done. 

You got some great company showing you the ropes. 
Full steam ahead!

Hope everybody gets to feeling better SOON.


----------



## unclem (Feb 11, 2012)

looks good gymgirl130, w/ ssasy and the rests help you got great help to reach your goals.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 13, 2012)

triplstep said:


> I'm proud of ya' gymgirl......
> 
> You are getting it done.
> 
> ...





unclem said:


> looks good gymgirl130, w/ ssasy and the rests help you got great help to reach your goals.



Thanks guys!! Everyone has been great on giving me advice and helping me stay motivated


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 13, 2012)

*2/13/2012

Diet*- Low carb

*Totals-*
1467cals, 58.6g fat, 48.3g carbs, 183.7g pro     

*Work out*- Cardio/abs

*Cardio*
20 min on Elliptical
40 min sprints/jog/walk/random hills on treadmill

*Abs*
Hanging Leg raises
15 straight, 10 sides 3X

Every Monday I weigh my self and I am up 4lbs from last Monday, at 135  now. I don't know if that's bad or good, I don't feel like I am getting  fatter but who knows. I am really trying to sweat during my cardio  sessions and trying to get rid of subcutaneous fat. I have been feeling  bloated and I need my lower abs to flatten out. Hopefully it will come  soon!

Yesterday was also a low carb/cardio day.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 14, 2012)

*2/14/2012*

*Diet*-Mod carb day

*Totals*- 1,495cals, 35.7g fat, 97.6g carb, 195.6g pro

*Work out*- Upper body/Abs/Cardio
*
Incline DB press*
30/15 
25/20
25/25

*Pec dec flys*
70/15
60/20
60/25

*Machine shoulder press*
30/15
30/20
30/25

*Side lateral raises*
10/15
10/20
10/25

*Lat pull downs*
70/15
70/20
70/25

*cable rows*
65/15
65/20
65/25

*standing ez bar curls*
40/15

*DB curls*
15/20
15/25

*Tricep push downs*
35/15
35/20
35/25
*
Decline crunches*
10/15
10/15
10/15

*Decline crunch twists*
10/15
10/15
10/15
*
Cardio *45min elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 14, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> This time of year sucks --- seems like the seasonal flus are getting worse & different every year. I got the flu shot back in October, anticipating the holiday flu season - first time in 20 yrs too - and yes, it did nothing. Next time I'll be going straight to my doc for the good drugs!
> 
> One good thing is that you get some time off from the gym, and getting back in the gym is usually the strongest day of lifting - it feels awesome!



Yes this time of year does suck especially when dieting. You are right it does feel awesome getting back in the gym after some time off. I just need some time off so I can get a good strong day of lifting!


----------



## fit4life (Feb 15, 2012)

Great effort, 42 days out- you got this.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 15, 2012)

*2/15/2012*

*Diet*-high carb day

*Totals*     1459cals 22.9g fat, 128.2g carbs, 191.1g pro

*Work out
*
*Lower body/cardio*

*BB squat feet close on smith wt doesn't include bar*
90/15
90/20
90/25

*SLDL*
95/15
95/20
95/25
*5lbs up from last week

*Leg ext*
60/15
60/20
60/25
*5lbs up from last week

*Lying leg curl*
55/15
55/20
55/25
*5lbs up from last week

*Hip ext*
75/15
75/20
75/25

*Abduction*
150/15
150/20
150/25

*Adduction*
150/15
150/20
150/25

*seated calves*
70/15fast 10slow reps with toes pointed in and straight 3X

*Cardio*
10 warm up elliptical
20 CD stair master level 12

Felt a great pump in my work out today! I can see my shoulders and arms coming in a bit firmer, still need to work on lower abs.


----------



## fit4life (Feb 16, 2012)

In regards to rid of extra subcutaneus water around lower abs try using a neoprene belt wrapped snuggly around waist over a cotton shirt to absorb sweat while training/cardio. The synthetic rubber inside draws a lot of heat in that area and increased perspiration. Although not a permanent loss every little things helps. Just a small suggestion........


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 16, 2012)

fit4life said:


> In regards to rid of extra subcutaneus water around lower abs try using a neoprene belt wrapped snuggly around waist over a cotton shirt to absorb sweat while training/cardio. The synthetic rubber inside draws a lot of heat in that area and increased perspiration. Although not a permanent loss every little things helps. Just a small suggestion........



That's funny you mentioned that. I just started using one. I have a hard time sweating no matter how intense my workouts are, so I figured that it would help me sweat a little more.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 16, 2012)

*2/16/2012*
*
Diet- *low carb*

Totals- *1464cals, 61.4g fat, 44.7g carb, 192.3g pro

*Rest Day*

Its getting closer!! and I am freaking out!


----------



## Thresh (Feb 16, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> To start off I have been training and dieting consistently now for two  years. I have always had a goal to one day compete in a figure  competition. I have started a strict diet that is around 900-1200  calories (protein 130-150, carbs 25-100, fats 20-30) back in Oct 31,  2011. When I first started I weighed 146.4lbs and am down to 131.0lbs. I  will be posting my diet and workout regimen every day so you can take a  look and tell me what you think. My plan is to do a local figure or bikini in 8 weeks and am seeking some more diet advice and *Honest *critiquing. Thanks below  are some recent pics of me taken tonight.



I think you look great for 8 weeks out. To be honest in these pictures the only thing I could see is a tanning regiment needs to be started. You look lighter skinned so I think it would take long (to avoid burning and redness). 

Keep it up!


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 16, 2012)

So sounds like you're in there strong!  

It will be good to see progress pix to see if its time to tweak the diet or not.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here are some progress pics!
Yesterday I did low carb and 90 min of cardio/Abs
Today will be moderate carb with upper body/cardio (will post work out later today)
I don't know if I should continue to carb cycle or what. I feel I need to look smaller should I start cutting cals back to 1200?


----------



## triplstep (Feb 18, 2012)

Gorgeous sweep in the legs Gymgirl...... 
Whatever you're doin' is showing up for you.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 18, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Here are some progress pics!
> Yesterday I did low carb and 90 min of cardio/Abs
> Today will be moderate carb with upper body/cardio (will post work out later today)
> I don't know if I should continue to carb cycle or what. I feel I need to look smaller should I start cutting cals back to 1200?



Looking great keep it up!


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Add another low carb day to the carb cycle. So High / Med / Low / Low / repeat.

Remind me how low your low carb days are. Also how far out are you from your target date & what is your current weight? Where are you noticing the changes (i.e. which parts of your body)?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 18, 2012)

triplstep said:


> Gorgeous sweep in the legs Gymgirl......
> Whatever you're doin' is showing up for you.





Thresh said:


> Looking great keep it up!
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 18, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Add another low carb day to the carb cycle. So High / Med / Low / Low / repeat.
> 
> Remind me how low your low carb days are. Also how far out are you from your target date & what is your current weight? Where are you noticing the changes (i.e. which parts of your body)?




I have been doing two low carb days in a row which are 50g then a moderate day which is 90g, and a high carb day which is 130-140g. Although I have gained weight I think I look better than before. Monday I weighed 135lbs and my show is March 24th, 35 days!! I am noticing changes in my shoulders, arms and my upper abs are looking a lot better. I am just having trouble flattening out my lower abs.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> I have been doing two low carb days in a row which are 50g then a moderate day which is 90g, and a high carb day which is 130-140g. Although I have gained weight I think I look better than before. Monday I weighed 135lbs and my show is March 24th, 35 days!! I am noticing changes in my shoulders, arms and my upper abs are looking a lot better. I am just having trouble flattening out my lower abs.



That last part is just probably where you tend to hold more fat cells, so just keep doing what you are doing. Again, you can't really spot reduce so its going to be tightly dependent upon your diet & cardio to get that stuff tightened up. 

I would suggest then, if you're already at 2 low days, then make that 2nd low day a zero carb day. Just carbs from your veggies and any PWO you may use. I don't like dropping cals too far because it will cost you muscle and may just burn you out to a full stall. There's no reason to because the body responds much better to an optimized diet - i.e. give it exactly what it needs to run - not starve it down to nothing. It sounds the extra calories are working for you too - your stage weight doesn't matter, but it does matter how you look - that's where the balance between lean muscle mass & bodyfat is the real goal. See how you feel - you can drop the cals down 100 - keep at 1300 instead of 1200. If you want to bump down the total carbs each day by dropping those cals in carbs.

In terms of those remaining tough parts, some water manipulation things you could do - these include doing cardio w/ a neoprene waist wrap, adding in some regular sauna time, or my personal fav, do AM cardio w/ a sauna suit. (There's a trick to putting on the suit so you don't sweat out water all over the place, let me know if you're interested). These are things you can add in now. You may notice you get tired from them because they are draining, but they help dump water in those last areas, while you're still working on the fat loss. I would stop doing any of these, along w/ your training & cardio on the Wed - Thurs prior to your show so the water that is mobilized from all the activity, gets a chance to settle and get flushed out. (This is why they always tell you to keep your legs up and just relax those last couple of days - just focus on your posing at that point.)


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 18, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> That last part is just probably where you tend to hold more fat cells, so just keep doing what you are doing. Again, you can't really spot reduce so its going to be tightly dependent upon your diet & cardio to get that stuff tightened up.
> 
> I would suggest then, if you're already at 2 low days, then make that 2nd low day a zero carb day. Just carbs from your veggies and any PWO you may use. I don't like dropping cals too far because it will cost you muscle and may just burn you out to a full stall. There's no reason to because the body responds much better to an optimized diet - i.e. give it exactly what it needs to run - not starve it down to nothing. It sounds the extra calories are working for you too - your stage weight doesn't matter, but it does matter how you look - that's where the balance between lean muscle mass & bodyfat is the real goal. See how you feel - you can drop the cals down 100 - keep at 1300 instead of 1200. If you want to bump down the total carbs each day by dropping those cals in carbs.
> 
> In terms of those remaining tough parts, some water manipulation things you could do - these include doing cardio w/ a neoprene waist wrap, adding in some regular sauna time, or my personal fav, do AM cardio w/ a sauna suit. (There's a trick to putting on the suit so you don't sweat out water all over the place, let me know if you're interested). These are things you can add in now. You may notice you get tired from them because they are draining, but they help dump water in those last areas, while you're still working on the fat loss. I would stop doing any of these, along w/ your training & cardio on the Wed - Thurs prior to your show so the water that is mobilized from all the activity, gets a chance to settle and get flushed out. (This is why they always tell you to keep your legs up and just relax those last couple of days - just focus on your posing at that point.)



Okay great advice. I will start doing no carb days and keeping the cals around 1400. And please give details on the sauna suit I'll go pick one up tomorrow!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 19, 2012)

*2/19/2012*

Diet

Totals - Totals	1472cals, 26.6g fat, 126.7g carb, 183.6g pro

WO- Lower body/Abs/Cardio

BB Deep Squat
90/15
90/20
9025 

Walking Lunges w/40lb bar
30 total
40 "
50 "

Leg press (wide stance)
115/15
115/20
115/25

Leg Ext
50/15
50/20
50/25

Seated Leg Curls
70/15
70/20
70/25

Calves on smith (wt does not include bar)
70/toes pointed out 10 slow rep/10 fast rep, 3sets
70/toes pointed straight/10 slow 10 fast, 3 sets

Abs

leg raises on decline bench
15 3X 

Rotation machine
50/15 ea
50/15 ea

Cardio
Treadmill 30min
Elliptical 30min


----------



## Thresh (Feb 19, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Okay great advice. I will start doing no carb days and keeping the cals around 1400. And please give details on the sauna suit I'll go pick one up tomorrow!



Regarding the sauna suit, I know they are banned in wrestling for college and high school. They are great for cutting weight fast but have lead to a few deaths. 

So, be careful, and smart. 

Rock on!


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Okay great advice. I will start doing no carb days and keeping the cals around 1400. And please give details on the sauna suit I'll go pick one up tomorrow!



The sauna suit takes a little practice to put it on such that you aren't leaking perspiration everywhere. People laugh when I describe this, but it works:

- put on the pants first
- tuck the shirt into the pants
- put gallon plastic baggies over your socks - don't pull them tight on your toes because you still have to get your foot into your shoes and not break the baggie. I pull a corner of the baggie forward of my toes and fold it over to put into the shoe - sorta like leaving room in the top of a condom.... loloz
- put your foot (w/ the baggie) into your shoe & tie to whatever is comfortable.
- tuck the bottoms of the sauana suit pant legs into the tops of the baggies on your feet
- put a rubber band around the baggie to keep the pants in place

Then go do your cardio. You'll want to keep your hands raised at least to elbow level so the perspiration doesn't go rolling out the sleeves and all over everything. Same w/ the pants, so the water doesnt' go shooting out. I typically sweat off enough to fill the baggies a couple of inches. Imagine that soaking out your shoes and all over the floor if you don't do the baggie thing. 

Then after cardio, I basically walk straight into the shower. I used to do this at the gym, but being the lazy ass that I am, I now just carefully get back into my car, go home and do my shower at home. Peel everything off, rinse it out & hang it up for the next day's run. You have to be a little careful w/ the sauna suits - they are only $10 but if they rip wwhile you're on the treadmill or something, its really annoying.

You'll also find it is very exhausting to do an hour of walking cardio in a sauna suit while you're already being depleted for show prep. No need to get really demanding w/ your cardio at this point. I'm usually holding on for dear life just to make it thru the cardio session by the last week or two. But the shit works and I stand by that as my secret weapon in contest prep.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Regarding the sauna suit, I know they are banned in wrestling for college and high school. They are great for cutting weight fast but have lead to a few deaths.
> 
> So, be careful, and smart.
> 
> ...



You stop using it at a min 3-4 days prior to your show, and not under extreme water depletion and heavy exertion scenarios, so really no issue. Further, since the goal is not to hit something like "do everything possible to make this weight", again, there's less requirement to get stupid extreme with it. Its just a tool towards dialing into your show day. Not to mention bikini competitors rarely do a water drop, and if they did, it would only be those last days anyway - probably not even start until after cardio is all done with.


----------



## Thresh (Feb 19, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> You stop using it at a min 3-4 days prior to your show, and not under extreme water depletion and heavy exertion scenarios, so really no issue. Further, since the goal is not to hit something like "do everything possible to make this weight", again, there's less requirement to get stupid extreme with it. Its just a tool towards dialing into your show day. Not to mention bikini competitors rarely do a water drop, and if they did, it would only be those last days anyway - probably not even start until after cardio is all done with.



Nice info!


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 19, 2012)

A safer way IMO.. use dandelion root and submerge yourself into a really hot bath- only leaving your nose and mouth in the air to breathe. Depending on BF and how much you have to pull - stay in till body temp rises then get out without towel drying and let room temp dry you. The heat stays in the body until you dry off or get out of hot room. 

You shouldn't have to do anything drastic if you do your homework with diet and cardio.. I've seen some competitors do some crazy shit in the 90's.. Wonder how some of these people aren't on dialysis!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 19, 2012)

Female Talk..my bad! Sorry


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Female Talk..my bad! Sorry



So if we mention stuff like periods & tampons, you'll run screaming?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 19, 2012)

^ lol .. maybe? Not screaming but possibly run.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 19, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ lol .. maybe? Not screaming but possibly run.



LOLZ! Fear the estrogen!


----------



## Rednack (Feb 20, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> So if we mention stuff like periods & tampons, you'll run screaming?


I'm glad i got my red wings, years ago..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 20, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> LOLZ! Fear the estrogen!



I didn't realize where I was when I left my post. So when you mentioned periods and such, I thought I better get out while I can . I have a wife so I know the deal


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 20, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> The sauna suit takes a little practice to put it on such that you aren't leaking perspiration everywhere. People laugh when I describe this, but it works:
> 
> - put on the pants first
> - tuck the shirt into the pants
> ...



Awesome info! Thanks


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 20, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Female Talk..my bad! Sorry



oh no worries any advice is welcome! I will have to try that hot bath thing. I have been dieting almost 20 weeks, not trying to do anything drastic and I think I will be fine just wanted a few more tips on getting the lower abs to tighten up. Thanks!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 20, 2012)

*2/20/2012*

I have seen some changes in my mid section finally. I was getting scared there for a while. My work outs have been great just did cardio today and going to switch up my routine back to a split 8-10 rep range. 

*Diet- low carb*

*Totals*- 1468 cals, 58.4g fat, 49.4g carbs, 189.3 pro     

*WO*- Cardio

5min warm up, 5mile run @ speed 6 10mph, 5min cool down


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 20, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> *2/20/2012*
> 
> I have seen some changes in my mid section finally. I was getting scared there for a while. My work outs have been great just did cardio today and going to switch up my routine back to a split 8-10 rep range.
> 
> ...



There's a lot of faith in the process when you do a show. The more you panic and deviate from your program out of "fear of..", the more chance you have of screwing the whole process. Glad you're seeing some results. That area is usually among the last to start coming in. Also remember that if you're losing a decent amount of fat in that area, it takes longer for the skin to catch up, so again, just keep following the process.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Regarding the sauna suit, I know they are banned in wrestling for college and high school. They are great for cutting weight fast but have lead to a few deaths.
> 
> So, be careful, and smart.
> 
> ...



For sure I'm not going to get too crazy with it.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 21, 2012)

*2/21/2012*

*Diet*- No Carb Day

*Totals*- 1438cals, 63.9g fat, 39.9g carb, 173.8g pro

*WO*- Cardio 

30 min on elliptical w/sauna suit

It was suppose to be my rest day but I wanted to try the sauna suit out. It made me sweat so much it was awesome!! Changing up my routine starting tomorrow, will look something like this:

Chest/Arms
Quads/Calves
Back
Shoulders
Hamstrings/Glutes/Calves
Cardio
Rest and Repeat.. Will do 30-45min cardio everyday and a longer session on just cardio days, also will hit abs every other day. I was debating on whether to hit legs once a week or split them up.

I am getting so excited for my show I can't wait!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 21, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> There's a lot of faith in the process when you do a show. The more you panic and deviate from your program out of "fear of..", the more chance you have of screwing the whole process. Glad you're seeing some results. That area is usually among the last to start coming in. Also remember that if you're losing a decent amount of fat in that area, it takes longer for the skin to catch up, so again, just keep following the process.




I know I have got to think and stay positive! Thanks to all of you with your awesome feedback, it has really helped a lot.


----------



## lymbo (Feb 21, 2012)

your progress pics look great..


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 22, 2012)

lymbo said:


> your progress pics look great..




Thanks! It's coming along.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Feb 23, 2012)

Here you go babe. Keep up the good work!

Last set on squats






YouTube Video


----------



## triplstep (Feb 23, 2012)

Hell yes...... 

pounding out a nice set for 10. Great form, great rhythm, rip it up Girl....

Keep it going....


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 23, 2012)

*2/22/2012*

*Diet*- Mod carb

*Totals*- 1415cals, 39.2g fat, 84.9g carb, 182.0g pro

*WO*-Shoulders/Abs/Cardio

Smith Shoulder press (wt doesn't include bar)
30/10
40/10
50/10

Arnold press
15/10
20/10
20/10

Lateral raises w/arms bent
10/10
15/10
15/10

Front raises on pulley 
40/10
40/10
40/10

Up right rows on pulley
40/10
50/10
60/10

Reverse shoulder fly
10/10
15/8
15/8

Abs
Machine Crunches
65/20
80/20
80/20

Hammer strength Crunches (body wt)
15 rep front 3X
10 side oblique ea 3X

*Cardio*- 45min on elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 23, 2012)

*2/23/2012*

*Diet*- high carb day

*Totals*- 1480cals, 21.6g fat, 147.1g carb, 175.7g pro

*WO*- Quads/Caves/Cardio

BB Squat
115/10
135/8
135/10

Leg Press
160/10
180/10
200/10

Leg Ext
60/10
70/10
80/10

Abduction
200/10slow 10pulses
200/"
200/"

Hack Squat
50/10
70/10
90/10

Calves on Smith (wt doesn't include bar)
50/10slow 10pulses toes pointed out for 1 set, toes pointed straight for 1 set
70/10s 10p
70/10s 10p
70/10s 10p

*Cardio*- 45min bike speed intervals w/progressive resistance


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice workouts! How are you feeling?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 25, 2012)

2/24/2012

Diet- low carb 

Totals- 1410cals, 53.9g fat, 41.2g carbs, 190.1g pro

WO- Chest/Arms/Abs/cardio

Flat bench
85/10
95/8
100/8

Hammer strength incline
70/10
80/8
80/8

Pec dec flys
70/10
85/8
85/8

Tricep Push downs
30/30
50/10
50/8
50/8

Incline skull crushers
30/15
40/12
50/10

push downs elbow out 
40/10
55/10
50/10

BB curls drop set
35,30,25/10,10,10 3X

Preacher curls w/ez bar
20/12
30/12
40/10

DB curls
15/10
15/10
15/10

Concentration curls
12.5/10
12.5/10

Abs
Hanging leg raises
25
25
25

Decline crunch holding 10lbs
20
20
20

Cardio-
Treadmill- 10min
Elliptical- 20min

Had a good work out today! Arms felt nice and pumped.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 25, 2012)

2/25/2012

Diet- No Carbs

Totals-1,410cals, 61.2g fat, 39.4g carbs, 180.3g pro

Today was tough, very stressed and moody but after I got my work out in I felt better. 

WO- Hamstrings/Glutes/Calves/Cardio

Lying leg curls
40/30
70/10
80/8
80/8

kneeling leg curls
50/8 3X

SLDL
95/10
115/8
115/10

Lunges w/ one leg on bench
20lb DB/10 rep ea leg 3X

Hip ext
125/10 3X

Abduction
200/10slow/10pulses 3X

Seated calves (toes pointed straight & in)
130/10slow, 10 pulses 3X

Cardio- treadmill 45min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 25, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Nice workouts! How are you feeling?




My moods are so up and down lately. Some days are good and I feel great other days I feel like I should look better. I have been focused yet stressed at the same time. Some days I wish this would be over then I think that I can't wait until my next show. Overall I am feeling good a little tired and exhausted but only 4 weeks left!!


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> My moods are so up and down lately. Some days are good and I feel great other days I feel like I should look better. I have been focused yet stressed at the same time. Some days I wish this would be over then I think that I can't wait until my next show. Overall I am feeling good a little tired and exhausted but only 4 weeks left!!



Sounds like you're right where you need to be. Its an art form keeping an even keel for that long. IMO its the hardest part of competition. 

I'll also warn you that the last 4 weeks are usually the worst for the mindfuck. Just keep doing what you're doing, stay consistent & persistent, have faith in your program and don't second guess yourself. Right around this time is when I start occupying myself w/ my ToDo list for show day to keep myself from getting impatient or frustrated or overthinking things. Things like how I'm going to do my tan, do I have touch up stuff, is my suit all set, what am I going to do w/ hair & makeup, etc.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 26, 2012)

2/26/2012

Diet- Mod Carb

1,313totals, 40.4g fat, 78.9g carbs, 164.3g pro

WO- Back/Abs

lat pull downs
55/20
85/10
100/8
100/8

Dead lifts
95/12 3X

Machine Row
35 ea side/10-12 3X

Back torso ext
130/10
160/10
160/10

Abs
Cable crunches
80/25
100/25
100/25

leg raises on bench
25reps 3X

planks
1min 3X
side planks 1min ea side


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 26, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Sounds like you're right where you need to be. Its an art form keeping an even keel for that long. IMO its the hardest part of competition.
> 
> I'll also warn you that the last 4 weeks are usually the worst for the mindfuck. Just keep doing what you're doing, stay consistent & persistent, have faith in your program and don't second guess yourself. Right around this time is when I start occupying myself w/ my ToDo list for show day to keep myself from getting impatient or frustrated or overthinking things. Things like how I'm going to do my tan, do I have touch up stuff, is my suit all set, what am I going to do w/ hair & makeup, etc.




I'm definitely losing my mind at this point lol.. happy, sad, angry, thinking about a lot and forgetting to do stuff. Good idea to start a list so I don't forget anything. I'm glad I have all of you for the support tho because my friends and co-workers just don't get it.


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> I'm definitely losing my mind at this point lol.. happy, sad, angry, thinking about a lot and forgetting to do stuff. Good idea to start a list so I don't forget anything. I'm glad I have all of you for the support tho because my friends and co-workers just don't get it.



Assume most people around you won't get it. Its a 24/7 commitment. Remember that it was YOU who chose to do this, so its on one else's job to deal w/ your mood swings on low carb days, or "understand you". That's all your job to manage. However you also get to show the photos when its all over. THEN people will see what the result is and maybe get a little understanding of what the commitment is & that yes, this shit works!

But don't add more stress to yourself by worrying about what others think. Stay focused! Its ALL YOU!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 27, 2012)

2/27/2012

Diet- High carbs

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 3 oz chicken slices, veggies, 3/4C oats sprinkled w/splenda and cinnamon
Meal2- 4oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato
Meal3- 4oz chicken, 4oz sweet potato, 1C spinach
Meal 4- 8oz fish, 1C spinach, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 5- 1can tuna, 1 C spinach, 4egg whites, 1tsp evoo

Totals- 1404 cals, 25.8g fat, 130.0g carbs, 166.9g pro

Since I am 4wks out I will be posting my meals instead of just totals, I have been lazy the last few wks srry. I also weighed my self this morning and I have gained another pound, now up to 137, don't know if I should be gaining weight at this point but who knows. 

WO- Cardio

Am: stair master intervals in sauna suit 60 min
Pm: elliptical 30 min, bike speed intervals 15min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 27, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Assume most people around you won't get it. Its a 24/7 commitment. Remember that it was YOU who chose to do this, so its on one else's job to deal w/ your mood swings on low carb days, or "understand you". That's all your job to manage. However you also get to show the photos when its all over. THEN people will see what the result is and maybe get a little understanding of what the commitment is & that yes, this shit works!
> 
> But don't add more stress to yourself by worrying about what others think. Stay focused! Its ALL YOU!



You're right I need to stop worrying!! and I can't wait to show my pictures of how far I have come it's such a great accomplishment.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Feb 29, 2012)

*2/28/2012*

Diet-low carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 4oz chicken, 2T pb, 1C spinach
Meal 3- 1C spinach, 4 oz chicken, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1oz almonds
meal 5- 7oz fish, 1C spinach, 4 egg whites, 1/2 T evoo

Totals-1,450cals, 59.3g fat, 50.7g carbs, 180.3g pro

WO- Back/Abs/Cardio

Pull ups w/assistance
10
10
14

Dead lifts
95/12 3X

Vertical traction
70/10
80/10
90/10

Machine row
70/10
85/10
85/10

Back torso ext
130/12
130/12
130/12

Abs
Machine crunches
60/25 3X

V-ups on floor
25 2X

Torso twists
50 total

Cardio
10min treadmill 6mph run
20min on row machine

*2/29/2012
*
Diet-NO carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4oz turkey slices, veggies, 2T pb
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, .75oz almonds
Meal 3- 1 C spinach, 4oz chicken, 1/2T evoo
Meal 4- 4oz chicken, .75oz almonds
Meal 5- 1C spinach, veggies, 7-8oz fish, 4egg whites, 1/2T evoo

Totals- 1,406cals, 63.4g fat, 32.4g carb, 178.2g pro

WO- Rest day


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 1, 2012)

3/1/2012

Diet- Higher carb

Meal 1- 1/3C oats, 4egg whites, 4oz turkey slices, veggies
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1 oz almonds
Meal 3- 7oz fish, 1/3C brown rice, 1C spinach, veggies
Meal 4- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 2Tpb w/celery sticks
Meal 5- 1can tuna, 1C spinach, 4egg whites, 1/2 T evoo

Totals- 1470cals, 53.3g fat, 68.2g carb, 182.3g pro

WO- Leg/Abs/Cardio

Hack Squat
90/12
140/10
160/10
180/10

Leg press
205/12
295/10
385/8     

Leg ext (last set failure)
70/15
80/12
80/20

kneeling leg curls
50/10
50/10
55/10

Abduction
180/10 slow, 10 pulses, 10 slow 3X

Adduction
180/10 slow, 10 pulses, 10 slow 3X

Calf raises on smith
toes pointed out
90/10slow 10pulses 3x

toes pointed straight
90/10slow 10 pulses 3X

Cardio
Sprints on treadmill- 35 min 1min sprint/ 1min walk

10min jump rope- 25 dubs rest and repeat

15 min Ab Circuit

Felt better after I did my HIIT cardio. I think I am going to stick with that rather than long sessions.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 3, 2012)

3/2/2012

Diet- low carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 4 oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, .75oz almonds
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 2T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 4- 8oz fish, veggies, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 5- 1 can tuna, 4egg whites, 1C veggies

WO- chest/arms

flat bench
95/10
105/8
105/8

HS incline
70/10
70/10
80/10

DB flys on bench
20/10
20/10
20/10

Dips
w/resistance 28lbs/12
22lbs/10
22lbs/10

Skull crushers
40/10
40/10
40/10
40/10

Reverse grip
30/10 4X

DB Curls
20/10 4X

Cable curls
40/10
50/10
55/10
60/10

Cardio- 30min on treadmill hills

3/3/2012

Diet-no carb

Meal 1- 8 egg whites, 2T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, .75oz almonds, 1 C spinach
Meal 3- same as meal 2
Meal 4- 7 oz fish, 1 C spinach, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 5- 1 Can tuna, 1C spinach, 1/2 T evoo, 4 egg whites

Totals-     1,361cals, 61.9g fat, 32.9g carb, 172.2g pro

WO- Shoulders/Abs/Calves

DB press
15/15
20/12
30/10
Drop set 10 reps ea
30/20/10

Machine shoulder press
50/10
65/10
80/10

Lateral raises
12.5/10 3X
Drop set 10 reps ea
12.5/10/5

Reverse pec dec
70/12
85/10
85/10
Drop set 10 reps ea
85/70/55

Seated Calves
Toes straight- 50lb ea/15 3X
Toes in-90lb 15 slow/10 pulses 3X

Abs
Hanging leg raises- 20X5
15 min Ab circuit

Cardio- 30 HIIT on elliptical 1min sprint/1 min normal


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 3, 2012)

No reason to just eat egg whites... Eat the whole egg...... EGG's are not unhealthy, against popular belief... Stair climber or stationary bike... Drop the treadmill or just go out and actually run.. Wont really get into your diet.. But there are other vegetables beside spinach.. And I hope you realize even your no carb diet has carbs trace carbs from the veggies and nuts and PB... Other than that everything looks within reason.. Good luck and keep us posted..........


----------



## triplstep (Mar 3, 2012)

cross80 said:


> No reason to just eat egg white... Eat the whole egg...... EGG's are not unhealthy, against popular belief... Stair climber or stationary bike... Drop the treadmill or just go out and actually run.. Wont really get into your diet.. But there are other vegetables beside spinach.. And I hope you realize even your no carb diet has carbs trace carbs from the veggies and nut and PB... Other than that everything look with in reason.. Good luck and keep us posted


 
Bro, are you kidding me.....

Keep your sites set on the prize gymgirl. The tough part is in your rear view mirror. You have been working and eating awesomely up to this point, and I'm sure your looking better than ever.


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 3, 2012)

triplstep said:


> Bro, are you kidding me.....
> 
> Keep your sites set on the prize gymgirl. The tough part is in your rear view mirror. You have been working and eating awesomely up to this point, and I'm sure your looking better than ever.



Kidding about WHAT???? The egg whites, the treadmill or the trace carbs or her just eating spinach????? What do I need to go into great detail about so there is no miss understanding??

I did not ridicule her I just pointed out some very basic things..   

It is obvious she is some what new to all this because it is only evident in her posts.. By not educating her, it only sets her up for failure.. So which is it let her think one thing or tell her the truth...

And yes keep your SIGHTS on the prize by all means.. 

In no way was my reply meant to be negative..  If taken that way sorry.. Just putting out some helpful information.. Remember most people only regurgitate what a friend has told them or what they have read from somewhere else.. You can never go wrong with FACTS.. When you fall into all the hype, you will eventually see it for what it is. HYPE..  Knowledge is everything without it you are lost and DAMAGED..   Again as said before GOOD LUCK and keep us posted...


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)

cross80 said:


> No reason to just eat egg whites... Eat the whole egg...... EGG's are not unhealthy, against popular belief... Stair climber or stationary bike... Drop the treadmill or just go out and actually run.. Wont really get into your diet.. But there are other vegetables beside spinach.. And I hope you realize even your no carb diet has carbs trace carbs from the veggies and nuts and PB... Other than that everything looks within reason.. Good luck and keep us posted..........



I just eat the egg whites for now to keep my calorie limit low and because of the high cholesterol in them. I have high cholesterol already from genetic reasons and I don't want to consume more in my diet. I know they are not unhealthy and I will add them back in my diet once I get through this competition. When I say no carbs I mean no complex carbs from sweet potatoes, brown rice, and oats, I know there are carbs in other things that is why I post my totals and calculate them in. If you look you can see I am consuming carbs on my "no carb" days. I also eat asparagus and zucchini but I have been really busy and haven't had the time to cut up vegetables so spinach is just more convenient. The treadmill really gets me sweating I can do sprints/hills/random, and when its cold out side the treadmill is perfect! I also like to switch it up so I am not getting board so I do any type of cardio. Does it really matter what cardio I do as long as I am pushing myself and sweating? 
This is my first competition and it has really opened my eyes on how to eat properly. I use to do starvation/binge diets year after year and I am just now figuring out what works well with my body.

Love the feed back and your input thanks!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)

triplstep said:


> Bro, are you kidding me.....
> 
> Keep your sites set on the prize gymgirl. The tough part is in your rear view mirror. You have been working and eating awesomely up to this point, and I'm sure your looking better than ever.



you're so sweet..thanks


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 4, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> I just eat the egg whites for now to keep my calorie limit low and because of the high cholesterol in them. I have high cholesterol already from genetic reasons and I don't want to consume more in my diet. I know they are not unhealthy and I will add them back in my diet once I get through this competition. When I say no carbs I mean no complex carbs from sweet potatoes, brown rice, and oats, I know there are carbs in other things that is why I post my totals and calculate them in. If you look you can see I am consuming carbs on my "no carb" days. I also eat asparagus and zucchini but I have been really busy and haven't had the time to cut up vegetables so spinach is just more convenient. The treadmill really gets me sweating I can do sprints/hills/random, and when its cold out side the treadmill is perfect! I also like to switch it up so I am not getting board so I do any type of cardio. Does it really matter what cardio I do as long as I am pushing myself and sweating?
> This is my first competition and it has really opened my eyes on how to eat properly. I use to do starvation/binge diets year after year and I am just now figuring out what works well with my body.
> 
> Love the feed back and your input thanks!



I get a lot of what you are saying. But how do I put this nicely.. I don't give a fuck if people want to flame me because they THINK they are correct..  Running on the treadmill yeah you will sweat.. But the mechanics are not correct. The energy that one would use by running naturally is 45% greater than on a treadmill. This is why I said drop the treadmill.. That is why stairclimber or stationary bike will give you an equal output VS results. Are you tracking what I am saying????  PLus it is proven that you have more neg impacts on your lower body joins from running on the treadmill VS natural running. I don't know what brand of PB your are eating but if you are wanting to lose BF% you need to drop it. Yes it has great protein in it yeah yeah. But the fat that is in it also to include the sodium.. There is a whole plethora of things to keep account why dieting for a show. And everything need to be in check. 

Have you tried beat greens, Brussels sprouts, turnip greens, mustered greens ?? The reason I ask is because I know it gets old eating the same shit over and over day after day.. Remember in the end this is supposed to be something you enjoy not something that you feel like FUCK I have to eat this shit again!!!!! I know at some point you have been at this juncture..

Running in the COLD!!! Guess what your body temp will rise higher and burn more calories in the cold VS the heat I am not going to go into the details.. But I would recommend that you do some real studying. Not just on this topic but EVERYTHING...  Yes people have good intentions and advise. But remember most advice is anecdotal.. meaning it worked for me or I heard about it or I read in another forum....... Not saying everything people say is shit but If I were you I would take the advice and check it out first.....

Here is some info you may want to study on.

The process of cooking eggs destroy the very goodness that our bodies so desperately need as the nature of proteins and fats is altered when exposed to heat. When cooked, the egg protein changes its chemical shape; it is often this process that can be the cause of allergies. Generally when eating raw eggs, any incidence of egg allergy will disappear.

Surprisingly, in spite of ‘bad press’ raw eggs, organic or at least from a known source of healthy free-range chickens, are an excellent health tonic. The regular consumption of raw eggs will do wonders for your overall health. Exceptionally easy to digest, raw eggs provide a wonderful boost to the immune system, and a completely balanced nutritional package. A good immune system is one of several things the body needs to overcome cancer.
Many people’s diets are deficient in high quality proteins and fats, and eggs are one the very best sources of these. Raw eggs have many benefits, they contain essential nutrients for the brain, nerves, glands and hormones, they are nutritionally balanced, and we highly recommend the addition of raw eggs to your nutritional programme. The sulphur amino acids help to keep you young, raw eggs also contain an abundance of other vital substances including protein, essential fatty acids along with niacin, riboflavin, biotin, choline, vitamins A, D and E, magnesium, potassium, phosphorous, manganese, iron, iodine, copper, zinc and sulphur. Egg yolks are one of the few foods that contain vitamin D.

Poisoning from salmonella has been exaggerated in the past. A study by the U.S. Department of Agriculture in 2002 indicated that only 2.3 million, of the 69 billion eggs produced annually, are contaminated with salmonella. In other words 0.003% or 1 in every 30,000 eggs. The bulk of these come from battery chicken eggs and chickens kept in unhealthy conditions - only sick chickens lay salmonella contaminated eggs. If only healthy chicken eggs (organic and free range ideally) are consumed, then far less than one in 30,000 eggs are contaminated. Salmonella is a common micro-organism found almost everywhere, and is just as likely, or more likely, to proliferate on cooked food kept in the fridge. Infection is normally mild gastric symptoms, but in rare cases where the immune system is very low such in the elderly who have had much anti-biotic use, and the source is greatly contaminated, death can result. But such a person is highly lightly to contract one of many common micro-organisms and die from that. To give some perspective, in the highly unusual situation of contracting Salmonella, in a healthy person, an infection is nothing to worry about and is easily treated with high quality pro-biotics every half an hour until you feel better.

Method of Consuming Raw Eggs

From day one of starting raw eggs, your immune system becomes stronger and health will improve. We recommend Zell Oxygen as a key supplement for overall health enhancement. Three raw eggs a day (this will take the place of one meal), seems to be the preferred amount taken by people who regularly consume raw eggs. It is sensible to build up the amount of raw eggs consumed gradually. They are best taken by breaking them into a cup and swallowing whole. It can be helpful to cut through the yolk with a knife to make it easier to swallow, If you have a mental problem with swallowing raw eggs, (they are almost tasteless and easy to swallow) blend with a little goats or sheep’s milk or even avocado, but ideally raw eggs should not be blended as the molecular structure is damaged. Inspect the egg, if it has been cracked do not use it, once broken into the cup or blender smell it, if it smells off do not use it.

It is best to keep eggs un-refrigerated, but in a cool place, but it is not essential; in hot climates/conditions they should be refrigerated.

Raw Eggs and Cholesterol

There is no danger from the cholesterol build up since 2/3 of cholesterol in the body is produced by the liver. The amount of cholesterol consumed in the diet does not relate to the amount of cholesterol deposited. Many studies have shown that the cholesterol in eggs does not raise cholesterol level in the body. Furthermore, eggs contain Lecithin, a valuable nutrient that helps the body to process fats and cholesterol.

Eggs contain valuable fat needed to keep us healthy. On the other hand heated or processed fats are converted into Trans-fats - toxic chemicals that harden in the body, around every cell and clog the circulation. Margarine contains an abundance of Trans-fats and is not part of a healthy diet. Do not be afraid of that natural product that has been eaten with no adverse effects for thousands of years, butter. The initial report that cholesterol in foods leads to health problems was released to the press without scientific validation, and has since been proven by hundreds of scientists and studies around the world to be completely false. The only benefits from the initial press release were to the margarine and vegetable oil industries.

Raw Eggs and Biotin Deficiency

Nature created an egg to be a balanced live food – as long as you eat the biotin rich yolk along with the white, there is no risk of a biotin deficiency.

Again I am not DOGGING YOU... Keep that into perspective... I am just trying to give you some different avenues of approach.. What you do with it is your own thing...

JUST TRYING TO HELP SOME....
AGAIN GOOD LUCK ON YOUR ENDEAVOR AND KEEP US POSTED. CROSS80 OUT


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 4, 2012)

*more egg info..*

Great article from Iron Man Mag:

I was on a weekend trip with some friends recently and one of my friends was cooking breakfast for the whole group. I went over to see what he was cooking and saw he was getting ready to make a big batch of eggs.

Well, to my shock and horror, I noticed that he was cracking the eggs open and screening the egg whites into a bowl and throwing out the egg yolks. I asked him why the heck he was throwing out the egg yolks, and he replied something like this???

???because I thought the egg yolks were terrible for you???that???s where all the nasty fat and cholesterol is???.

And I replied, ???you mean that???s where all of the nutrition is!???

This is a perfect example of how confused most people are about nutrition. In a world full of misinformation about nutrition, somehow most people now mistakenly think that the egg yolk is the worst part of the egg, when in fact, the YOLK IS THE HEALTHIEST PART OF THE EGG!

By throwing out the yolk and only eating egg whites, you???re essentially throwing out the most nutrient dense, antioxidant-rich, vitamin and mineral loaded portion of the egg. The yolks contain so many B-vitamins, trace minerals, vitamin A, folate, choline, lutein, and other powerful nutrients??? it???s not even worth trying to list them all.

In fact, the egg whites are almost devoid of nutrition compared to the yolks. 

Even the protein in egg whites isn???t as powerful without the yolks to balance out the amino acid profile and make the protein more bio-available. Not to even mention that the egg yolks from free range chickens are loaded with healthy omega-3 fatty acids.

Yolks contain more than 90% of the calcium, iron, phosphorus, zinc, thiamin, B6, folate, and B12, and panthothenic acid of the egg. In addition, the yolks contain ALL of the fat soluble vitamins A, D, E, and K in the egg, as well as ALL of the essential fatty acids (EFAs).

And now the common objection I get all the time when I say that the yolks are the most nutritious part of the egg???

???But I heard that whole eggs will skyrocket my cholesterol through the roof???

No, this is FALSE!

First of all, when you eat a food that contains a high amount of dietary cholesterol such as eggs, your body down-regulates it???s internal production of cholesterol to balance things out.

On the other hand, if you don???t eat enough cholesterol, your body simply produces more since cholesterol has dozens of important vital functions in the body.

And here???s where it gets even more interesting???

There have been plenty of studies lately that indicate that eating whole eggs actually raises your good HDL cholesterol to a higher degree than LDL cholesterol, thereby improving your overall cholesterol ratio and blood chemistry.

And 3rd??? high cholesterol is NOT a disease! Heart disease is a disease???but high cholesterol is NOT. Cholesterol is actually a VERY important substance in your body and has vitally important functions??? it is DEAD WRONG to try to ???lower your cholesterol??? just because of pharmaceutical companies propaganda that everyone on the planet should be on statin drugs.

If you???re interested in this topic of cholesterol specifically, I have another article listed at the bottom of this page about why trying to attack cholesterol is a mistake, and what the REAL deadly risk factors actually are.

In addition, the yolks contain the antioxidant lutein as well as other antioxidants which can help protect you from inflammation within your body (the REAL culprit in heart disease, not dietary cholesterol!), giving yet another reason why the yolks are actually GOOD for you, and not detrimental.

To help bring even more proof that whole eggs are better for you than egg whites, I recently read a University of Connecticut study that showed that a group of men in the study that ate 3 eggs per day for 12 weeks while on a reduced carb, higher fat diet increased their HDL good cholesterol by 20%, while their LDL bad cholesterol stayed the same during the study. However, the group that ate egg substitutes (egg whites) saw no change in either and did not see the improvement in good cholesterol (remember that higher HDL levels are associated with lower risk of heart disease) that the whole egg eaters did.

So I hope we???ve established that whole eggs are not some evil food that will wreck your body??? instead whole eggs are FAR superior to egg whites.

But what about the extra calories in the yolks?

This is actually a non-issue and here???s why??? even though egg yolks contain more calories than just eating the egg whites, the yolks have such a high micro-nutrient density in those calories, that it increases your overall nutrient density per calorie you consume. Essentially, what this does is help to regulate your appetite for the remainder of the day, so you end up eating less calories overall. In addition, the healthy fats in the egg yolks help to maintain a good level of fat-burning hormones in your body.

Overall, this means that the extra fats (healthy fats) and calories from the yolk are so nutrient-dense that they actually HELP you to burn off body fat!

Also, your normal supermarket eggs coming from mass factory farming just don???t compare nutritionally with organic free range eggs from healthy chickens that are allowed to roam freely and eat a more natural diet. Your typical cheap grocery store eggs will have lower nutrient levels and a higher omega-6 level and lower omega-3 level. On the other hand, the cage-free organic eggs from healthier chickens allowed to eat more natural feed and roam freely will have much higher vitamin and mineral levels and a more balanced healthier omega-3 to omega-6 fatty acid ratio.

I recently compared eggs I bought at the grocery store with a batch of eggs I got at a farm stand where the chickens were free roaming and healthy.

Most people don???t realize that there???s a major difference because they???ve never bought real eggs from healthy chickens??? The eggs from the grocery store had pale yellow yolks and thin weak shells. On the other hand, the healthier free range eggs from the local farm had strong thick shells and deep orange colored yolks indicating much higher nutrition levels and carotenoids??? and just a healthier egg in general.

This is due to the fact that a free-roaming hen allowed to roam on plenty of land will eat a variety of greens, insects, worms, etc transferring MUCH higher levels of nutrients to the eggs compared to an unhealthy hen that is trapped inside a dark factory farm hen house in horrible conditions and fed nothing but piles of corn and soy. It???s a DRASTIC difference in the nutrition that you get from the egg.

So next time a health or fitness professional tells you that egg whites are superior (because of their ???fat-phobic??? mentality towards dietary fats), you can quietly ignore their advice knowing that you now understand the REAL deal about egg yolks.

And can we all please STOP with this sillyness about eating an omelete with 4-5 egg whites and only 1 egg yolk??? If you want real taste and real health benefits, we???d all be better off eating ALL of our eggs with the yolks.

After all, do you REALLY think that our ancestors thousands of years ago threw out the yolks and only ate the egg whites? NOT A CHANCE! They intuitively knew that all of the nutrition was found in the yolks. But our modern society has been brainwashed with misinformation about fats and cholesterol.

Another interesting study about eggs???

I read a study recently that compared groups of people that ate egg breakfasts vs groups of people that ate cereal or bagel-based breakfasts. The results of the study showed that the egg eaters lost or maintained a healthier bodyweight, while the cereal/bagel eaters gained weight.

It was hypothesized that the egg eaters actually ate less calories during the remainder of the day because their appetite was more satisfied compared to the cereal/bagel eaters who would have been more prone to wild blood sugar swings and food cravings.

If you want me to go into greater detail about some of the other things I have posted let me know and I will provide that information for you...


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 4, 2012)

cross80 said:


> I get a lot of what you are saying. But how do I put this nicely.. I don't give a fuck if people want to flame me because they THINK they are correct..  Running on the treadmill yeah you will sweat.. But the mechanics are not correct. The energy that one would use by running naturally is 45% greater than on a treadmill. This is why I said drop the treadmill.. That is why stairclimber or stationary bike will give you an equal output VS results. Are you tracking what I am saying????  PLus it is proven that you have more neg impacts on your lower body joins from running on the treadmill VS natural running. I don't know what brand of PB your are eating but if you are wanting to lose BF% you need to drop it. Yes it has great protein in it yeah yeah. But the fat that is in it also to include the sodium.. There is a whole plethora of things to keep account why dieting for a show. And everything need to be in check.
> 
> Have you tried beat greens, Brussels sprouts, turnip greens, mustered greens ?? The reason I ask is because I know it gets old eating the same shit over and over day after day.. Remember in the end this is supposed to be something you enjoy not something that you feel like FUCK I have to eat this shit again!!!!! I know at some point you have been at this juncture..
> 
> ...



Had a couple comments:
- PB - it tends to be convenient as a fat source. If you're going natty it should also have nothing in it but the nuts itself, - i.e. no sodium. Eggs are actually reasonably high in sodium if you want to get picky about where your sodium is coming from. That said, sodium is not a bad thing to have in your diet. Lack of balanced electrolytes is a lot worse problem for sure.

- treadmill - I personally walk on the treadmill but prefer the stepmill. But for convenience in HIIT cardio, variation and just being sure to be consistent in your cardio execution, no one dies if you use the treadmill.

All in all, unless you're going for a bodybuilding show (i.e NOT figure, NOT bikini, and apparent not even Physique) these days, for women, the degree of cut vs softness has reduced considerably. Having competed since 2000, I find the drop down dead importance of strict dieting reduced considerably, and I still find consistency to be the most important aspect over eating specific foods or doing specific cardio.


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 4, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Had a couple comments:
> - PB - it tends to be convenient as a fat source. If you're going natty it should also have nothing in it but the nuts itself, - i.e. no sodium. Eggs are actually reasonably high in sodium if you want to get picky about where your sodium is coming from. That said, sodium is not a bad thing to have in your diet. Lack of balanced electrolytes is a lot worse problem for sure.
> 
> - treadmill - I personally walk on the treadmill but prefer the stepmill. But for convenience in HIIT cardio, variation and just being sure to be consistent in your cardio execution, no one dies if you use the treadmill.
> ...



Trust me I get where you are going with this.. For someone who I will presume does not have all her facts and knowledge in check as expected, it is best for her to know the truth rather than ones opinion on the matter. I am not trying to discourage the woman I am simply trying to broaden her view on the subject. Rather than taking popular belief as FACT.

Actually raw peanuts have sodium in them.. 

Actually what is high in sodium when it comes to EEGS is the egg white not the YOLK.. I am not trying to get into a pissing contest here... As I said before everything has to be taken into consideration. The diet as a whole has to be taken into account. IT is 90% diet 10% work.. If you want to do more work than necessary then don't look at your diet as hard just workout harder.

The treadmill sure no one has died from it. Factually it is a waste of time. You can incorporate HIIT training on a stationary bike as well.. She would see better results from a stationary bike or a stairclimber VS a treadmill. IN LESS TIME TO BE NOTED. THE old premies work smarter not harder. Her diet is fine. If it was my wife I would def tweak it, just ME though. For me she is not eating enough protein, She could get all her result without carb fasting it is possible but it really all depends on the person and what they are wiling to sacrifice in order to obtain their goals..  But the whole fact about her stating that she does not want to eat whole eggs because it will raise her cholesterol is but only typical.. It is or I should say a FAD that now people are beginning to realize is BS.. Or we could all go back on the Adkins diet LOL HAHA...

My only concern is really her diet and her assumption that it is good. MOst of it is great. Actually you know what I will just stop posting.. I was just trying to give the woman some real information. That was factual and not OPINION BASED.   I wish her good luck.. Just remember when the results are not obtained it is only but three conclusion one can come to. MY DIET IS NOT WORKING FOR ME, I am failing myself in my workout, or usually the latter I have failed to be honest with myself.... Once one is honest with themselves everything else will fall into place. The woman looks great already she should not have to work so hard to reach her goal. But you can see in her posts that at times she is at a point of despair.. I have been training for well over a decade. When I first started I was lost confused and frustrated. Then one day I stopped and started studying and found some real insight.. 

Again gymgirl good luck. I am sure you will reach your goals you seem to have a real conviction. Never stop. 

cross80 out


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry the reason I said she is not getting enough protein is because of all the egg whites. 75% of the protein in the egg is in the yolk not the white again people believe this because of popular assumption. Also what type of fish is she eating is it salmon, tilapia what?? It is hard to critique ones diet when one does not know the specific of the diet. what times is she eating at??? What type of tuna is she eating??  At what time is she doing her cardio?? is SHE EATING PRIOR TO CARDIO??????????   This is why I have questions about her training.. Yes in theory all is fine.. But it is the small things that make the biggest difference...  On her low carb days what is the last time of the day that she is consuming carbs?????  All these thing I ask and see in her diet is what raises the red flags.. And it should everyone else's as well if this board is to help people obtain there goals through the knowledge of people who have been doing this for countless years then I would assume that that is the goal of this board.. 

Gymgirl If you do not mind would you entertain me and answer the questions that I have. So that I can make a solid understanding of your diet regime..


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)

cross80 said:


> Sorry the reason I said she is not getting enough protein is because of all the egg whites. 75% of the protein in the egg is in the yolk not the white again people believe this because of popular assumption. *Also what type of fish is she eating is it salmon, tilapia what??* It is hard to critique ones diet when one does not know the specific of the diet. *what times is she eating at???* *What type of tuna is she eating??  At what time is she doing her cardio?? is SHE EATING PRIOR TO CARDIO??????????*   This is why I have questions about her training.. Yes in theory all is fine.. But it is the small things that make the biggest difference...  On her low carb days what is the last time of the day that she is consuming carbs?????  All these thing I ask and see in her diet is what raises the red flags.. And it should everyone else's as well if this board is to help people obtain there goals through the knowledge of people who have been doing this for countless years then I would assume that that is the goal of this board..
> 
> Gymgirl If you do not mind would you entertain me and answer the questions that I have. So that I can make a solid understanding of your diet regime..



White fish cod or tilapia, the majority is tilapia
I wake up at 4:30am drink a cup of coffee then go to the gym. I usually eat my first meal at 7:30am and every 3 hrs after that. The tuna I eat is chicken of the sea brand in water. Don't eat prior to cardio. Some times on weekends I do tho.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)

3/4/2012

Diet
Meal 1- 4egg whites, veggies, 4oz chicken slices, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 1 scoop protein, 2T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 3- 1C spinach, 1 can tuna, 1oz almonds
Meal 4- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 1oz almonds
Meal 5- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, veggies, 4 egg whites
Totals- 1,491 cals, 58.6g fat, 57.7g carbs, 188.1g pro

Cross Fit Type work out- 4 rounds
Walking lunges- 25 total
Wall balls w/8lb- 25
Push ups- 25
Dubs- 50
Box jump- 25

Love HIIT work outs I feel so good after!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## sassy69 (Mar 4, 2012)

cross80 said:


> Sorry the reason I said she is not getting enough protein is because of all the egg whites. 75% of the protein in the egg is in the yolk not the white again people believe this because of popular assumption. Also what type of fish is she eating is it salmon, tilapia what?? It is hard to critique ones diet when one does not know the specific of the diet. what times is she eating at??? What type of tuna is she eating??  At what time is she doing her cardio?? is SHE EATING PRIOR TO CARDIO??????????   This is why I have questions about her training.. Yes in theory all is fine.. But it is the small things that make the biggest difference...  On her low carb days what is the last time of the day that she is consuming carbs?????  All these thing I ask and see in her diet is what raises the red flags.. And it should everyone else's as well if this board is to help people obtain there goals through the knowledge of people who have been doing this for countless years then I would assume that that is the goal of this board..
> 
> Gymgirl If you do not mind would you entertain me and answer the questions that I have. So that I can make a solid understanding of your diet regime..



Knock yourself out. I'm certainly not in a pissing contest, however I've been training since 1981 and competing since 2000. I can tell you that assuming you've got the basics of a good diet down (i.e. not starving), consistency is very simply the biggest thing to be accomplished. It is hard eating the same stuff for months at a time - part of the reason you do it is for convenience and time it takes to make the food - eventually it simply becomes easier to make the same stuff all the time because you don't have to think about, don't care what it tastes like and just consider it fuel. Same w/ the cardio. If she is looking for variety & a treadmill helps get thru a cardio session, good enough. The arguement for optimal falls if you don't want to do it, need the change of pace, or whatever. And as I said, we're not talking about bodybuilding prep. There's a huge amount of leniency in the "optimization" of a diet when you talk most women's categories these days.


----------



## thms7722 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow!! Great job so far.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 6, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> Knock yourself out. I'm certainly not in a pissing contest, however I've been training since 1981 and competing since 2000. I can tell you that assuming you've got the basics of a good diet down (i.e. not starving), consistency is very simply the biggest thing to be accomplished. It is hard eating the same stuff for months at a time - part of the reason you do it is for convenience and time it takes to make the food - eventually it simply becomes easier to make the same stuff all the time because you don't have to think about, don't care what it tastes like and just consider it fuel. Same w/ the cardio. If she is looking for variety & a treadmill helps get thru a cardio session, good enough. The arguement for optimal falls if you don't want to do it, need the change of pace, or whatever. And as I said, we're not talking about bodybuilding prep. There's a huge amount of leniency in the "optimization" of a diet when you talk most women's categories these days.



I definitely agree consistency is key. As long as I stick with a diet and work out routine it will get me where I need to be. I love the foods I eat and right now I don't care if it taste good just care where it is going to get me. Thanks Sassy you're the best!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 6, 2012)

3/5/2012

Diet- higher carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, veggies, 5oz chicken breast slices, 1/2C brown rice
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1oz almonds
Meal 3- 3oz chicken, 3 egg whites, large salad, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 4- 8oz fish, veggies, 3 egg whites, 1T pb
Meal 5- 4 oz chicken, 1C spinach
Totals- 1,655cals, 54.4g fat, 77.0g carb, 212.6g pro

WO- Chest/Abs/Cardio

Incline bench
65/10
75/10
85/10

DB flat bench
40/10
45/10
45/10

Flys on cable
7.5/12
12.5/10
17.5/10
12.5/12

Body wt dips
10
10
8

Cardio- 35min HIIT on bike

3/6/2012

Diet-low carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 5oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 3 egg whites, 1can tuna, 2 T pb w/celery sticks
Meal 3- 5oz chicken, 1C spinach, 1T evoo
Meal 4- 5oz chicken, 1 oz almonds
Meal 5- 8oz fish, 1C spinach, veggies, 3 egg whites

Totals- 1561cals, 66.8g fat, 44.3g carb, 194.5g pro

WO- Back/cardio

Dead lift
115/12
135/10
155/8
185/8

HS Lat Pull down 
140/10 3X

Super set one arm pull downs
45/10 3X

BB row
95/10 3X

Straight arm pull downs
30/10
40/10
55/7

Hyper-extension holding 45lb plate
12X3

Treadmill-10min
Row machine-10min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 6, 2012)

Heres a video of the last set of Deadlifts @ 185






YouTube Video


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 6, 2012)

^^ Looked like a walk in the park!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 7, 2012)

*3/7/2012*

*Diet*- no carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 1 scoop protien powder, 1T pb
Meal 2- 1oz unsalted peanuts, 5oz chicken
Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 3 egg whites, 1C spinach, 1T evoo
Meal 4- same as meal 2
Meal 5- 8 oz tilapia, veggies, 3egg whites, 1C spinach, 1T evoo
Totals - 1569cals, 75.3g fat, 37.4g carbs, 195.4g pro

*WO*- Arms

*Cardio*- 10 min elliptical
*
Close grip bench*
65/10
75/10
80/10

*EZ bar tri ext*
30/20
40/15
50/12
50/12

*Tri push downs*
30/10
30/10
30/10

*DB curls*
15/15
20/10
20/10

*Hammer curls*
15/20
15/20
drop set
25/10
20/10
15/10


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 8, 2012)

3/8/2012

Diet- Mod carb

Meal 1- 4egg whites, 5oz chicken, 6oz sweet potato, veggies
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1oz unsalted peanuts
Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1 T evoo
Meal 4- 1scoop protien powder, 2 egg whites, 2T oatmeal
Meal 5- 8oz tilapia, veggies, 2 egg whites, 1T evoo
Totals- 1499cals, 54.7g fat,	69.9g carb, 188.9g pro	

WO- Quads/calfs/cardio

Leg ext
45/15
60/12
80/12
100/10

Squat on Smith (bar wt not included)
70/12
120/10
120/10

Hack squat
140/12
140/10
140/10

Leg press ea leg
40/10
50/10
60/10

Leg press both legs
115/10
140/10
150/10

Adduction
150/15slow, 10 pulses, 15 slow X 3

Smith calf raises
70/ toes out 10slow, 10 pulses, toes straight 10 slow 10 pulses X 3

Seated calf raises toes pointed in
55/12 ea leg X 3
110/12slow 10 pulses X 3

Cardio- Stair master 45min level 8 intervals


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 8, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> ^^ Looked like a walk in the park!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 9, 2012)

3/9/2012

Diet- high carb

Woke up 5 am had a cup of coffee and went to the gym. Trained shoulders/Abs and ran on the treadmill.

WO- Shoulders/Abs

Smith Machine shoulder press behind neck (bar wt not included)
50/10
50/10
50/10

Revers pec deck
55/12
70/10
85/10
85/10

Lateral raises on pulleys
2.5/12
7.5/8 2.5/8
7.5/8 2.5/8

DB front raises
15/10
15/10
15/10

Up right rows on pulleys
40/10
45/10
55/10

Decline Crunches holding 10lbs
25 X 3

plan on doing more abs tonight

cardio- ran/walked on treadmill @ random 35min

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 5 oz chicken, vegggies, 1/3 C oats
Meal 2- 1 oz peanuts, 1 scoop whey, 2 egg whites
Meal 3- 5 oz chicken, 1C spinach, 4oz sweet potato
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites, 1C spinach, 1T evoo
Meal 5- 8oz tilapia, veggies, 2 egg whites, 1T evoo
Totals- 1,547cals, 56.2g fat, 71.6g carbs, 195.8g pro


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 9, 2012)

How far out are we now?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 10, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Heres a video of the last set of Deadlifts @ 185
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"That was easy!!"

Nice set Gymgirl, very impressive!!


----------



## triplstep (Mar 10, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> "That was easy!!"
> 
> Nice set Gymgirl, very impressive!!


 
Check out  the development of those Calves!

Keep pounding out the effort Gymgirl, both in the gym & kitchen, the results are more and more obvious........


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 11, 2012)

*3/10/2012*

*Diet*- low carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 5oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 1 scoop whey, 3 egg whites, 1 oz unsalted peanuts
Meal 3- 6oz chicken, 1 C spinach 1/2T evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 3 egg whites, 1/2 T evoo, 1 C spinach
Meal 5- 8 oz tilapia, veggies, 2 egg whites, 1T evoo

Rest day- It was a very nice day out so I took the dog for a walk.

*3/11/2012*

*Diet*- no carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 5oz chicken, veggies, 1oz unsalted peanuts
Meal 2- 1 scoop whey, 3 egg whites, 2T pb
Meal 3- 6oz chicken, 1 C spinach 1/2T evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 3 egg whites, 1/2 T evoo, 1 C spinach
Meal 5- 8 oz tilapia, veggies, 2 egg whites, 1T evoo
Totals- 1573cals, 69.7g fat, 35.9g carb, 206.3g pro

*WO*- Glutes/Hamstrings/Cardio

Warm up- 1 mile on treadmill

*SLDL*
90/15
115/12
135/10
135/10

*Seated leg curls*
70/15
80/12
90/10
95/8
*
Bridges w/45lb plate on floor*
25 X 3
*
Lunges w/ one foot on bench*
20/10
20/10
20/10

*Glute ext*
100/10
100/10
100/10

*Abduction*
150/10 slow 10 pulses 10 slow
170/same
170/same

*Cardio*- 30min on elliptical intervals


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 11, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> How far out are we now?





Anabolic5150 said:


> "That was easy!!"
> 
> Nice set Gymgirl, very impressive!!





triplstep said:


> Check out  the development of those Calves!
> 
> Keep pounding out the effort Gymgirl, both in the gym & kitchen, the results are more and more obvious........



Thanks! I am feeling more confident every day. Slowly but surely I am making progress. Only 14 more days!! I am getting so excited.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 11, 2012)

I might suggest a switch over to fish as your primary protein source from chicken for the last 2 weeks. 

You don't need to do a water drop, but the fish thing helps.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 12, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I might suggest a switch over to fish as your primary protein source from chicken for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> You don't need to do a water drop, but the fish thing helps.



Okay great I just bought some more fish today, so I will switch over to that instead of chicken. Thanks!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 12, 2012)

*3/12/2012*

*Diet*- low carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 5 oz chicken, veggies, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 5oz chicken, 1 oz unsalted peanuts
Meal 3- 8oz tilapia, veggies, 4 egg whites, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 1C spinach, 2 egg whites
Post WO- 1 scoop whey, 2 egg whites
Meal 5- 8 oz white fish, 4 asparagus, slices of zucchini, broccoli
*Totals* - 1481cals,  39.1g fat, 49.4g carbs, 236.8g pro

*WO*- Chest/Abs/Cardio

*Incline*
85/10
95/10
105/8
*
Flat bench DB*
35/12
40/10
45/8

*Pec deck flys*
70/15
85/12
100/10

*body wt dips*
12
10
6

*Abs*

*hanging leg raises*
25 X 3
*
Machine Crunches body wt*
25 X 3
*
Machine Crunches*
85/15
85/15

*Rotation Machine*
50/25 each side X 2

*Cardio*- Intervals on Bike 45min


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 13, 2012)

3/13/2012

Diet- higher carb

Meal 1- 1 scoop whey, 3 egg whites, 1/3C oats
Meal 2- 4 egg whites, 4oz tilapia, veggies, 1 C spinach, 5oz sweet potato
Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites
Meal 4- 8 oz tilapia, steamed veggies, 1 C spinach, 1/2 T evoo
Meal 5- 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1/2 T evoo
Total- 1,283cals, 33.4g fat, 69.2g carbs, 175.2g pro

WO- Back/Cardio

Lat pull down
55/15
85/10
100/10
115/8

Hammer strength machine row
45ea side/10
55ea/10
55ea/10
60ea/8

Close grip pull downs
70/12
85/10
100/10

Straight arm pull downs
40/10
40/10
40/10

Back ext holding 45lb plate
12 X 3

Cardio- 35 min on Elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 13, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> I might suggest a switch over to fish as your primary protein source from chicken for the last 2 weeks.
> 
> You don't need to do a water drop, but the fish thing helps.



Should I switch to distilled water as well?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 14, 2012)

3/14/2012

Diet- low carb

Meal 1- 1 scoop whey, 2 egg whites, 1/2C oats
Meal 2-4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites
Meal 3- 1 can tuna, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 4- same as 2
Meal 5- 8oz tilapia, steamed veggies, 1 C spinach
Meal 6- same as 3
Total- 1,236 cals, 28.7g fats, 44.1g carbs, 193.5g pro

WO- 50min cardio/abs
25min on stair master intervals level 12
25min on elliptical
Planning on doing abs tonight


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 15, 2012)

*3/15/2012*

*Diet*- No carb

Meal 1- veggies, 4 egg whites, 8oz tilapia, 1 tsp evoo
Meal 2- 2 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia
Meal 3- 1 C spinach, 1 can tuna, 4 egg whites, 1 tsp evoo
Meal 4- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites
Meal 5- steamed veggies, 8 oz tilapia, 1 C spinach, 1 tsp evoo
Meal 6 - 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1/2 T evoo
*Totals* - 1271cals, 33.0g fats, 15.1g carbs, 217.7g pro

*WO*- Legs (light)

*Circuit 5 rounds*
BB squat 95 X 15
SLDL 65 X 15
Lunge jumps 20 total
*
Circuit 4 rounds*
Lunges w/ 40lbs bar 20 total
Leg ext 50 X 15
Lying Leg curl 50 X 15

*Circuit 3 rounds*
Abduction 150 X 15
Adduction 150 X 15
Seated calves 100 X 15

Slow and controlled with all movements.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 16, 2012)

Any tips on carb and water depletion a week out from contest would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, I was going to do a full body work out Sunday. Monday hit lower  body and Tuesday upper body all end with 30 min of cardio. Then  Wednesday just to 30 min cardio. Rest until show. What do you guys  think?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 16, 2012)

3/16/2012

Diet- Mod carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia, veggies, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 2- 2 can tuna, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1 tsp evoo
Meal 3- 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1/4 C brown rice
Meal 4- 8oz tilapia, veggies, 1 C spinach 1 tsp evoo
Meal 5- 8 oz tilapia, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach, 1 tsp evoo
Total- 1,311cals, 27.7g fat, 48.1 carbs, 209.7g pro

WO- Shoulders/Abs/Cardio (Light)

Reverse pec deck
55/12 3X

Lying side lateral raises
7.5/10 3X

DB shoulder press
25/10 3X

Front raises on pulleys
30/10 3X

Abs

Cardio- 10 min on elliptical
           20 min on treadmill


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 18, 2012)

3/17/2012

Work outs- Arms

Close grip
65/10 3X

Tri push downs
35/12
35/15
40/12

Tri overhead ext
30/12
35/12
40/10

Kick backs on cable
10/10 3X

Seated DB curls
15/10
15/12
15/12

Preacher
30/12
40/12
40/12

Cable bis 
20/12
25/12
25/12

Cardio
1 mile run
20 min on elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 18, 2012)

*3/18/2012*

Last Week!! I am so excited and ready to be done this has been such a long journey. I have been dieting for 20 weeks with no cheats no alcohol and boy has it been rough. I think for next time I will hire a coach, but I am so proud of myself I am finally stepping on stage!
*
Diet-*

Meal 1- 1 C spinach, 2 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia, 1 serving oats
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1 C spinach, 1 serving oats,2 egg whites
Meal 3- 8oz white fish, 1/2 C brown rice
Meal 4- 8 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1/4 C brown rice
Meal 5- 1 can tuna, 1 C spinach, 4 egg whites
*Totals*- 1311cals, 18.1g fat,    102.1g carbs, 181.4g pro

Rest day today
*
New game plan: *(kind of what I have been doing)
For my carbs I will have a higher carb day today which is Sunday then, 
Monday- low carb
Tuesday- no carb
Wed- low carb
Thurs- higher carb
Friday high carbs (not going passed 100g)
Then Friday night and Saturday morning I will have a *small* high fat/high carb meal. Saturday I will eat *light* and small throughout the day while doing sips of water. As far as water goes I will have a gallon all week up until Friday, then Friday consume 3L, and do sips on Saturday.      
*
Work outs*

Sunday: Rest
Monday: Chest/Shoulders/Tris/abs w/ 20 min of cardio (lighter than normal)
Tuesday: Legs w/ 20 min of cardio (lighter than normal)
Wed: Back/Bi/Abs w/ 20 min of cardio (lighter than normal)
Thursday: Light circuit hitting all major muscle groups
Friday: Rest
Saturday: *Show day!!*


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 19, 2012)

3/19/2012

Diet- low carb

Meal 1- 1/2C oats, 4 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia, 
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 1/4 C brown rice
Meal 3- 8 oz tilapia, 1 C spinach
Meal 4- 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 5- 4 oz tilapia, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 6- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites

Totals- 1,149cals, 15.7g fat, 51.7g carbs, 192.9g pro

WO- Chest/shoulders/tri/abs

10 min run on treadmill

Flat bench
85/10 3X

Incline fly
15/10 3X

Alternating DB shoulder press
15/10 3X

Alternating lateral and front raises
7.5/16 3X

Reverse pec dec
40/12 3X

Skull crushers
30/12 3X

Rope press downs
25/10 3X

Hanging leg raises
15 and 10 total on sides 3X

Decline crunches (slow)
15 3X

Elliptical 15 min


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 19, 2012)

Getting close, enjoy the ride!!!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 20, 2012)

3/20/2012

Diet- no carb

Meal 1- 4 egg whites, 4 oz tilapia, 1 C spinach
Meal 2- 1 can tuna, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 3- 8 oz tilapia, veggies
Meal 4- 1 can tuna
Meal 5- 4 oz tilapia, 4 egg whites, 1 C spinach
Meal 6- 4 oz tilapia, 2 egg whites, 1 C spinach

WO- legs/cardio

5min warm up on treadmill

BB squat
85/12 3X

Leg Ext
40/12 3X

Leg curl
60/15 3X

Seated calves
50/15 3X

Adduction
100/15 3X

Abduction
100/15 3X

Lunges holding 10lbsnDB
8full/8pulses/8full 1X

15 min on elliptical


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Getting close, enjoy the ride!!!!



I know! I am enjoying every last minute


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> I know! I am enjoying every last minute



You'll do great, just have fun. Looking forward to pics!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Should I switch to distilled water as well?



You don't really need to worry about that. Its old school and you're not doing Bodybuilding so you don't need to be 6% bodyfat.

If you wanted to use an OTC diuretic like Dandelion root, you can do that as well. Use it as on the bottle. No need to get aggressive with it. 

Some quick notes for stage:
- if you experience cramping at all, keep a salt shaker or some sodium packets with you, or even a small bag of potato chips to get some sodium in your mouth. That will promote water in your system -cramping comes from electrolyte imbalance. I'd also suggest bring a bottle of Pedialyte with you and sip on that intermingled w/ your water on show day. Also helps keep electrolytes in balance. 

I wouldn't expect a big deal, but you never know on show day, and cramping can suck balls if it happens.


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> *3/18/2012*
> 
> Last Week!! I am so excited and ready to be done this has been such a long journey. I have been dieting for 20 weeks with no cheats no alcohol and boy has it been rough. I think for next time I will hire a coach, but I am so proud of myself I am finally stepping on stage!
> *
> ...



So when you're lifting, you're not eating to gain muscle mass and obviously you have no time left to worry about that anymore. The rest of this week is all about burning up glycogen. That just means light weight / high rep. Be very careful so you don't hurt yourself trying to lift heavy - you're depleted at this point, as you go no carb, you're dumping water so you have less "lube" in your joints to support anything more than just burning up remaining glycogen. I'd also suggest watching how you look on Thurs - Fri in terms of whether or not you look flat or filled out (again w/ the caveat that these days you don't need to be peeled for Figure) - its all about a good balanced look. The carbs will help fill you out after the carb depletion earlier this week. If you feel you are still looking flat, then eat more carbs. Don't get sloppy w/ it, but the whole point is hit the stage looking your best. Carbs take 24-36 hrs to fill you out, so keep that in mind w/ your target day being Saturday.

From personal experience, I like to eat small amounts over the course of Fri - Sat, esp Sat so nothing upsets my stomach or makes me feel off.  

And Fri & Sat - stay off your feet if you can, keep your legs propped up & relaxed. Thurs, keep the training light and very specifically on circuit training and very specifically only to burn up glycogen. Don't do much either. Your legs still need time for the water to settle - when you're doing cardio, tanning, etc. it takes a few days for the circulating fluids to settle down. And work on your posing. I know the tell you to not flex for figure but I still think doing anything continues to keep your mind paying attention to how you look, esp now that you're whittled down to very much what you'll look like on stage. You can make sure everything looks great and your best angles, and it kinda continues to help your conditioning specifically in the way you want to present everything.

Rock it!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 23, 2012)

*3/21/2012*

Back/bis/abs

Lat pull downs
40/15 3X

cable row
55/12 3X

DB row
25/10 3X

Back Ext
15 3X

Ez bar curl 20lbs
21s 3X

Alternate Hammer DB curl
10/20 3X

Leg raises on bench 15 3X
HS crunches 15 3X
*
Thurs- 3/22/2012*

Vertical traction
20/25
30/25

Seated machine row
30/25
30/25

Bench
45/50

Shoulder DB press
10/20
10/20

DB curl
7.5/25
7.5/25

reverse grip pull downs
20/25
20/25

Leg press
60/25
40/25

leg ext
20/25
20/25

leg curl
20/25
20/25

leg curl
20/25
20/25

seated calves
toes in/25
toes out/25
toes straight/25

*3/23/2012*

Rest

Diet  has just been small proportions of brown rice and egg whites split  through out the day. Tonight I plan on having something small that is  high fat/high carb maybe a sandwich.
One more day way excited!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 23, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> So when you're lifting, you're not eating to gain muscle mass and obviously you have no time left to worry about that anymore. The rest of this week is all about burning up glycogen. That just means light weight / high rep. Be very careful so you don't hurt yourself trying to lift heavy - you're depleted at this point, as you go no carb, you're dumping water so you have less "lube" in your joints to support anything more than just burning up remaining glycogen. I'd also suggest watching how you look on Thurs - Fri in terms of whether or not you look flat or filled out (again w/ the caveat that these days you don't need to be peeled for Figure) - its all about a good balanced look. The carbs will help fill you out after the carb depletion earlier this week. If you feel you are still looking flat, then eat more carbs. Don't get sloppy w/ it, but the whole point is hit the stage looking your best. Carbs take 24-36 hrs to fill you out, so keep that in mind w/ your target day being Saturday.
> 
> From personal experience, I like to eat small amounts over the course of Fri - Sat, esp Sat so nothing upsets my stomach or makes me feel off.
> 
> ...




Thanks Sassy for the tips that helps a lot. I have been getting cramps so I'll be sure to have pedialyte handy. You have been a great help through these last couple weeks I appreciate your help, I don't know what I would have done with out it. Thank you!!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, Sassy you have been very helpful. Thank you for all the generous advice and useful tips. Tomorrow is the big day!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 24, 2012)

Good luck today!  Just have fun and wear a smile in whatever you do today!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## sassy69 (Mar 28, 2012)

^^^ GREAT!   How did you place and what did you think of the whole experience?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 29, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> ^^^ GREAT!   How did you place and what did you think of the whole experience?



^^^^^^^^^This, how was it?


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh it was the best experience of my life!! I loved it and I am for sure doing it aging in October. I didn't place but I definitely looked better than some that did place! I was so worried that I didn't look good, I was stressing out for nothing. The only thing I need help with is my posing so I am going to hire a posing coach for next time. Back stage everyone had their own coach and I was just watching and learning. It did feel good that I did everything myself but I think if I had some kind of support backstage I wouldn't of been so nervous. What a relief, now I know what to do. I did beige all day Sunday and still recovering lol. I am taking this week off from working out but keeping with the diet. I am not as strict but it is all healthy and more variety. I am up to 1800 calories and I am going to stay there for a while just to see how my body recovers. Monday I will be lifting heavy! I will post more picture too.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 29, 2012)

Great to hear, congrats on following through!!!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Mar 29, 2012)

More pics


----------



## sassy69 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> Oh my gosh it was the best experience of my life!! I loved it and I am for sure doing it aging in October. I didn't place but I definitely looked better than some that did place! I was so worried that I didn't look good, I was stressing out for nothing. The only thing I need help with is my posing so I am going to hire a posing coach for next time. Back stage everyone had their own coach and I was just watching and learning. It did feel good that I did everything myself but I think if I had some kind of support backstage I wouldn't of been so nervous. What a relief, now I know what to do. I did beige all day Sunday and still recovering lol. I am taking this week off from working out but keeping with the diet. I am not as strict but it is all healthy and more variety. I am up to 1800 calories and I am going to stay there for a while just to see how my body recovers. Monday I will be lifting heavy! I will post more picture too.



This is AWESOME! The first thing is you're a winner for just getting out there! If it was easy, everyone would do it. Its not, so be very proud of yourself. There's also a lot to be said for getting your first show out of the way - the mindfuck that comes w/ just not knowing what to expect can be daunting in & of itself. Now that you have an idea of what's going on, you can focus on yourself and not be distracted by fear of the unknown. It takes some pressure off, but also adds pressure now that you know what's going on. I'm not sure what you experienced in terms of "support people" backstage. In my experience, unless that particular show offers "backstage / coach passes" (for a fee - just like buying another ticket), they usually only allow competitors backstage. Depending on the venue, there might be an area near "backstage" but not literally back stage where noncompetitors can go. FWIW, don't expect to have support people with you backstage for exactly the reason I mentioned. What I have found is the expeditors and other competitors are great support themselves. But by the time you've gotten that far, there's really no one else who can "bring it" except you anyway. Don't feel like you were operating shorthanded!  

Aside from all the actual prep, by the time you get on stage, esp for categories other than bodybuilding where the focus is mostly on your physique and less on your stage presence, your posing & your confidence / presentation / delivery are critical. With all due respect to the competitors, the criteria for women's competition is becoming so limited that there is precious little EXCEPT your presentation on stage to set you apart. So, while some people may be born to walk the cat walk, it generally just comes w/ time spent. Just getting through your first show gives you a big leap in understanding what is needed and what to work on for the next one. The confidence will be there & you can really get comfortable w/ your whole presentation on stage. The next time you get up there should be that much more enjoyable. If you can look like you're having as much fun ON STAGe as you did back stage or before/after the show, you're golden!


As far as post show, don't be surprised if you feel a little bit of depression - not so much biochemically speaking, but rather just the complete anti-climax of coming off a show prep. Its  hard to go from balls-to-the-wall-omg-x-days-until-my-show!!!!!! to "normal". So just relax and as you noted, ease back into your maintenance diet to reduce physical rebound from the whole thing. If you feel the need to keep some of the same structure in your schedule as pre-show, go ahead & hit the gym. But otherwise just relax & enjoy your pix!


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 30, 2012)

Gymgirl130 said:


> More pics



Absolutely stellar!  At the risk of coming across as a creepy old guy, you started out smokin' and finished utterly blazing hot!  Good job!


----------



## triplstep (Mar 31, 2012)

Gymgirl, congratulations for the many accomplishments; redesigning your body, getting on stage and showing your hard work to the masses, busting arse with a tough diet, having the courage to follow through to achieve your goal.......

  .

I walked away with a lot of healthy information from this thread. I want to thank you for having the courage to let this play out IMF. 

Good luck to you with future shows.


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 1, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> This is AWESOME! The first thing is you're a winner for just getting out there! If it was easy, everyone would do it. Its not, so be very proud of yourself. There's also a lot to be said for getting your first show out of the way - the mindfuck that comes w/ just not knowing what to expect can be daunting in & of itself. Now that you have an idea of what's going on, you can focus on yourself and not be distracted by fear of the unknown. It takes some pressure off, but also adds pressure now that you know what's going on. I'm not sure what you experienced in terms of "support people" backstage. In my experience, unless that particular show offers "backstage / coach passes" (for a fee - just like buying another ticket), they usually only allow competitors backstage. Depending on the venue, there might be an area near "backstage" but not literally back stage where noncompetitors can go. FWIW, don't expect to have support people with you backstage for exactly the reason I mentioned. What I have found is the expeditors and other competitors are great support themselves. But by the time you've gotten that far, there's really no one else who can "bring it" except you anyway. Don't feel like you were operating shorthanded!
> 
> Aside from all the actual prep, by the time you get on stage, esp for categories other than bodybuilding where the focus is mostly on your physique and less on your stage presence, your posing & your confidence / presentation / delivery are critical. With all due respect to the competitors, the criteria for women's competition is becoming so limited that there is precious little EXCEPT your presentation on stage to set you apart. So, while some people may be born to walk the cat walk, it generally just comes w/ time spent. Just getting through your first show gives you a big leap in understanding what is needed and what to work on for the next one. The confidence will be there & you can really get comfortable w/ your whole presentation on stage. The next time you get up there should be that much more enjoyable. If you can look like you're having as much fun ON STAGe as you did back stage or before/after the show, you're golden!
> 
> ...



Thanks sassy! yeah I didn't want to pay extra to have someone to come back stage with me, but next time I think it will be good for me just to help with tan/oil ect. I defiantly needed more practice. Back stage I was feeling confident and had a little routine and all of a sudden when I walked in front of the judges it all went out the window. I froze and forgot what I was suppose to do! I know as I do more shows it will come more natural. I was trying to tell my self to calm down and trying not to shake but I am glad I did it and it was a big relief when I was through. 
Now, I am trying to stick with a diet, I am feeling a little depressed but I think I was just because I pigged out after and got really bloated. I think I am just going to continue to look even better. I now know what it takes and excited to see where I can take my body. I am definitely enjoying my pictures and ready to hit the gym!!


----------



## Gymgirl130 (Apr 1, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> Absolutely stellar!  At the risk of coming across as a creepy old guy, you started out smokin' and finished utterly blazing hot!  Good job!





triplstep said:


> Gymgirl, congratulations for the many accomplishments; redesigning your body, getting on stage and showing your hard work to the masses, busting arse with a tough diet, having the courage to follow through to achieve your goal.......
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys!! All of the complements really helped me stay motivated and I really appreciate it. Look forward to my next thread, contest prep for October!!


----------



## bigmanjws (Apr 2, 2012)

This has been a fun log to track. Keep up the good work and good luck!


----------

